# Free Trees



## Trish Parkes (Oct 11, 2008)

Maybe I've been speaking to the wrong people. I have several trees 75ft. tall, nice and straight. An Oak 5' around 3 or 4 Locust and a cherry or two. I've called cabinet makers, companies that cut timber. Everyone tells me that they are only good for chipping. Is that possible?!? I just need them removed I don't want them to be garbage. It would be a TRUE shame. They are too big to manage but all are healthy.

Thank you for your help!
Trish


----------



## irishcountry (Oct 11, 2008)

Your subject says free trees that will make them valuable to someone for sure if I was in your neck of the woods I would take them in a heartbeat they are not worthless i'm sure someone else will chime in I am no expert on what they would be worth to sell but i'm sure anyone here would love to get their mills on em'. thanks irishcountry


----------



## deeker (Oct 11, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> Maybe I've been speaking to the wrong people. I have several trees 75ft. tall, nice and straight. An Oak 5' around 3 or 4 Locust and a cherry or two. I've called cabinet makers, companies that cut timber. Everyone tells me that they are only good for chipping. Is that possible?!? I just need them removed I don't want them to be garbage. It would be a TRUE shame. They are too big to manage but all are healthy.
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> Trish



Too bad your 3/4 of the country away from me. I would tip em and put them on my sawmill.

What about contacting the smaller sawmill owners in your area?

Kevin


----------



## woodshop (Oct 11, 2008)

Trish I'm about 2 hours east of you outside of Philadelphia and would be interested in the cherry if they are big enough. Are they already on the ground of would you need me to drop them for you?


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 11, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> Maybe I've been speaking to the wrong people. I have several trees 75ft. tall, nice and straight. An Oak 5' around 3 or 4 Locust and a cherry or two. I've called cabinet makers, companies that cut timber. Everyone tells me that they are only good for chipping. Is that possible?!? I just need them removed I don't want them to be garbage. It would be a TRUE shame. They are too big to manage but all are healthy.
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> Trish



Are these in your yard or near/around an old homestead? 

If so, likely there will be metal in them.

Would you be able to try to post a pic or two?

Our local lumber markets are not doing too well and especially on non-White Oak trees.

There is definite firewood value with what you have mentioned above. How involved the take down will be, is another story.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 12, 2008)

These trees are in the yard all are still standing. The Oak is beautiful. I think it's called a Pin Oak. I will put pictures up(try). I can also ask neighbors if they have any they want down to try to make it more worth the effort. But I don't think what I have will be taken in one trip. This neighborhood is full of very mature trees. I know that gas is expensive and the economy is bad. We're feeling it too. If it would help I can hang on to them I just don't want them to be trash. To me, it's an example of how gluttenous people have become. All to often, I find people that are looking for the easy way out and won't make the effort to come take them. Logistics aside, with some effort you can take them and use them. I know all you guys could think of millions of things if you could get your hands on them. I know I would love cherry floors but there's not enough.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 12, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Trish can your trees be 'felled'?
> 
> Felled means being dropped in one piece in the yard.
> 
> Or do they need to be removed piece by piece by an experienced tree removal crew?



cmon man. you know the answer to this. this is a craigslist add that somehow made it directly to Asite.

free tree's boys. go and get em!

lol


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 12, 2008)

I spent the day in York on Wednesday doing service work for some restaurants. I do make it down there every few weeks, or so.

What part of town? How close to 83?


----------



## goblin (Oct 12, 2008)

Usually there is little interest in such trees for lumber because the cost of removing them, transporting them, and milling them into lumber is generally more than the lumber is 'worth' on the open market.

And generally as others pointed out, the trees cannot easily be felled and hauled away, and are usually surrounded by houses, fences, in rear yards, or are otherwise inaccessible to the heavy equipment needed to drop them and haul them away in usable pieces.

Unless you find someone around here that has more time than money to invest in retrieving the usable lumber, and you're willing to sacrifice fences, lawn, flowers, shrubbery, and whatever else is in the way, then I predict that having them removed for 'free' will be a hard sell.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 12, 2008)

oldirty said:


> cmon man. you know the answer to this. this is a craigslist add that somehow made it directly to Asite.
> 
> free tree's boys. go and get em!
> 
> lol



No this isn't a craigslist add. Know what you're talking about before your start running at the mouth.

Yes, some of them can be felled.

See I told you, just someone who too lazy to come get the stuff and make something out of them. If we had the tools I wouldn't be waisting my time with guys like this.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 12, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Trish can your trees be 'felled'?
> 
> Felled means being dropped in one piece in the yard.
> 
> Or do they need to be removed piece by piece by an experienced tree removal crew?




Yes some can. With a little encouragement. We've done a couple but these they're getting big. I don't really know what kind of tools you guys have. I only have neighbors on two sides.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 12, 2008)

goblin said:


> Usually there is little interest in such trees for lumber because the cost of removing them, transporting them, and milling them into lumber is generally more than the lumber is 'worth' on the open market.
> 
> And generally as others pointed out, the trees cannot easily be felled and hauled away, and are usually surrounded by houses, fences, in rear yards, or are otherwise inaccessible to the heavy equipment needed to drop them and haul them away in usable pieces.
> 
> Unless you find someone around here that has more time than money to invest in retrieving the usable lumber, and you're willing to sacrifice fences, lawn, flowers, shrubbery, and whatever else is in the way, then I predict that having them removed for 'free' will be a hard sell.



I know that the expenses out weighs the return which is why they are free. I just hate to see them trash but if that's the way it goes I tried.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 12, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> I spent the day in York on Wednesday doing service work for some restaurants. I do make it down there every few weeks, or so.
> 
> What part of town? How close to 83?



I'm off of Mt. Rose in Haines Acres. Tons of mature trees in the area.


----------



## goblin (Oct 12, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> I know that the expenses out weighs the return which is why they are free. I just hate to see them trash but if that's the way it goes I tried.



You're going to pay anyways to have them removed, it is just a matter of to what degree, and to what degree is it important to you how the trees are utilized.

You are going to pay, probably quite a bit, to have them removed professionally, chipped, and scrapped out for firewood.
You are going to pay, (maybe less if you find someone willing to do it) to have them pieced out and hauled away to be turned into usable lumber. Not milled by a professional mill, but rather by a milling hobbiest, as the big guys don't generally touch the small stuff. And most little guys don't either.

And generally speaking, the less you pay for removal, the more risk you assume and more damage you incur from the removal process....whatever method you choose. There are exceptions, but unless you are willing to have someone set up a portable mill in your yard and mill the stuff on site, or you're willing to incur some damage to your yard and lawn to get the equipment in to properly drop them and remove them in sizable enough sections for milling, then the only other option is to cut them down and chop them into small pieces for easy removal, i.e. 'firewood'.

It always cracks me up when people talk about 'free' wood for milling, not realizing the economics of what they are asking, nor willing to endure the trouble and effort necessary to see that the trees are turned into something besides firewood and mulch.


----------



## AndyR (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, it does cost to have pros remove trees-ask me I'll tell ya. On the other hand there aren't enough details here to make such a hasty judgement. I think, this person is doing a very nice thing and I hope someone can help them out...


----------



## oldirty (Oct 12, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> No this isn't a craigslist add. Know what you're talking about before your start running at the mouth.
> .



oh trish. dear sweet trish. 

i do know of which i speak regarding your precious trees and your want for them to finish out their lives as a dinner table or perhaps a chair for you to sit in.

its lovely, all that. it really is.

but in a far more realistic situation, and i guess you can call it knowing of what i speak, is that you are not going to be getting rid of these big ass tree's of your's for free.

some one will come and give you a price that you think is astronomical and then you will call someone else who will come in well below that number. you'll choose this guy because you are not wanting to stray to far from your "free". 

now me knowing of what i speak will say this. going with the cheapest guy is only going to cost you more in the long run.

have fun trish!


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 12, 2008)

*You idiots crack me up.*

It always cracks me up when people talk about 'free' wood for milling, not realizing the economics of what they are asking, nor willing to endure the trouble and effort necessary to see that the trees are turned into something besides firewood and mulch.[/QUOTE]


Don't assume because it's not clearly stated for your comprehension level that I've not done my homework. I didn't/don't have them cut up incase there are specific lengths that are needed for a project. And I thought it would be a waste to have them chipped, but this is far more aggravation then is necessary. If your not interested don't respond. You're too quick to spout off to really have anything useful to contribute so - what's your point. In this economy if someone could use them for heat this winter then they've still served a good purpose. But I'm SURE you'll enlighten us with your opinions otherwise.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 12, 2008)

oldirty said:


> oh trish. dear sweet trish.
> 
> i do know of which i speak regarding your precious trees and your want for them to finish out their lives as a dinner table or perhaps a chair for you to sit in.
> 
> ...



Really!?! Do you really. Please, my precious tree - does it keep you up a night. Worrying. How someone may want to do something nice for someone and not ask anything. Did I ever insinuate that I could not afford to have them removed or did you jump to that conclusion your self. Did I ask any of you to handle anything financial? You know of what you speak - don't give you're self that much credit. I meant free to YOU not for me. But there's that old adage when you assume you just make an ass of yourself.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 12, 2008)

AndyR said:


> Yes, it does cost to have pros remove trees-ask me I'll tell ya. On the other hand there aren't enough details here to make such a hasty judgement. I think, this person is doing a very nice thing and I hope someone can help them out...



Thank you. At this point I'm not interested anymore. But I'm sure that the trees would help someone for the winter.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> Thank you. At this point I'm not interested anymore. But I'm sure that the trees would help someone for the winter.



Don't blame you one bit.

I have cleaned up trees just for the firewood value. Was even somewhat chastised on the forum for that very thing. Didn't bother me in the least, because it was less work, for more wood, than if I got it off our farm.

Maybe someone will read this and send you a pm.

There may be a chance someone could drop the trees for a couple of hundred each and another would be very grateful to have the firewood.

Don't give up on us yet; Although, you are just too far for me to be able to make that run economically.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 12, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> I meant free to YOU not for me.



what do you mean trish?

are you saying you are "giving" the tree's to some one but you are still going to pay to have them taken down?


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 12, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Trish you if you haven't already you ought to give Craigslist.com a try. I see lots of ads for free trees on there so it must be working. Most of us are a good distance from you where the people you meet via craigslist are going to be right around York PA.
> 
> http://york.craigslist.org/
> 
> Best of luck!



Thank you - I will. I thought Craigslist was for concert tickets.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 12, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Don't blame you one bit.
> 
> I have cleaned up trees just for the firewood value. Was even somewhat chastised on the forum for that very thing. Didn't bother me in the least, because it was less work, for more wood, than if I got it off our farm.
> 
> ...



I enjoy talking to you. That's been the story all along. Not worth the gas. Thanks


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 12, 2008)

oldirty said:


> what do you mean trish?
> 
> are you saying you are "giving" the tree's to some one but you are still going to pay to have them taken down?



I thought you said you knew of what you speak. Stop waisting my time. If someone is interested they can pm.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 12, 2008)

lol


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 12, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> http://york.craigslist.org/zip/
> 
> 
> I believe the above link will take you to the 'free' section. The upper right hand corner is where the 'Post' button is located.




Thank you! Done.


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 12, 2008)

FWIW I've gotten some really nice lumber from free trees in the past. Various hardwoods that were worth far more than the trouble to take them down. 

I don't see why it burns people up that other people might get a tree taken care of for free. If someone is willing to do it why is it any of your business?



Mr. HE


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 13, 2008)

Hddnis said:


> FWIW I've gotten some really nice lumber from free trees in the past. Various hardwoods that were worth far more than the trouble to take them down.
> 
> I don't see why it burns people up that other people might get a tree taken care of for free. If someone is willing to do it why is it any of your business?
> 
> ...



Thank you. That's what I thought. By coming to this site I thought I would find people with the tools, talent and know how to take the trees and do something more than trash. With a little sweat equity you could get the same thing weither it can from my yard or a timber farm. I don't get it. I think it also SHOCKS some that a person would do for another person. Try to do something ecofriendly, and I'm not talking about hugging trees and singing folk songs. Just being responsible to the extent we can and teach the kids a few good lessons. 

Learning lessons my self - SO not worth the effort.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 13, 2008)

I guess point here is getting hung up on the word "free"... all of know almost nothing in life is really free. When I see "free trees" or "free wood" on Craigs list of anywhere else, I assume that just means I don't have to pay for the trees or wood to take them away. I don't assume it means everything is free or the cost of taking them down is free. Sheeeeeshhh..

If I had time, I'd run out there and check them out myself, but it is a couple hours west of me and I have too many trees backed up to be milled as it is for now. The milling and woodworker in me though just CAN'T turn down a cherry tree <smile>

Thanks for trying Trish


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 13, 2008)

woodshop said:


> I guess point here is getting hung up on the word "free"... all of know almost nothing in life is really free. When I see "free trees" or "free wood" on Craigs list of anywhere else, I assume that just means I don't have to pay for the trees or wood to take them away. I don't assume it means everything is free or the cost of taking them down is free. Sheeeeeshhh..
> 
> If I had time, I'd run out there and check them out myself, but it is a couple hours west of me and I have to many trees backed up to be milled as it is for now. The milling and woodworker in me though just CAN'T turn down a cherry tree <smile>



Thank God, I knew some of you would have a brain among you. I don't know about the cherrys any more. We may need to rock, paper, scissors - I'M thinking I might like some cherry floors. All this back and forth I,m starting to put together a honeydo list. BUT my honey is a civil engineer good at bridges, highways, tunnels not very useful with home projects. We have a fabulous retainning wall in the back saved us 7,000 - 10,0000. Not so good with trees if you want to do more then drop and burn. We've already done that with 9 of them. 

You know that this may not be your opportunity but someone like yourself it will come. Because you're talented and work hard. Take care.


----------



## irishcountry (Oct 13, 2008)

I knew someone would be along I just didn't think it would go the way it did, sorry if you had a bad expirence here I thought it was quite noble of you. On the other side I know some guys have also gotten burned in the past so it may be hard to get past that and not automatically label some posts or ads. I agree if you or someone could use them it would be a shame to see them go to waste like I said noble effort. thanks irishcountry


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 13, 2008)

Trish,

Thanks for offering, i only wish i lived closer!

Rob


----------



## Mike Van (Oct 13, 2008)

Three loads of this cherry were free - 20.00 for gas for each load.


----------



## goblin (Oct 13, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> Thank you. That's what I thought. By coming to this site I thought I would find people with the tools, talent and know how to take the trees and do something more than trash. With a little sweat equity you could get the same thing weither it can from my yard or a timber farm. I don't get it. I think it also SHOCKS some that a person would do for another person. Try to do something ecofriendly, and I'm not talking about hugging trees and singing folk songs. Just being responsible to the extent we can and teach the kids a few good lessons.
> 
> Learning lessons my self - SO not worth the effort.



My personal experience has been that when you see the terms 'free' and 'easy' being bandied about....run the other way, because it is generally just the opposite of both.

I also would hesitate taking on such a 'free' and 'easy' project knowing that if it went south, such 'free' and 'easy' projects are the ones quickest to sue, particularly when it involves trees within close proximity to houses and structures.

Anybody can drop a tree and hack it up into firewood. Not anybody can safely drop a tree without damaging anything major in the process, and then remove it to make salvageable lumber from it. So while it may cost you $500 - $1200 per large tree for firewood/mulching removal (not including stumps), you may be able to find someone that is willing to remove it for $200 - $500 per tree if they can remove it in large enough sections to mill lumber from (again, stumps not included).

But for 'free'? With houses/structures/power lines/fences within falling distance of the trees? Possible, but not likely. Unless you don't mind hearing a !!!!CRASH!!! followed by !!Oops!! when the tree lands on your house.

Speaking of 'attitudes', I'd certainly walk away from this one with yours. The wood isn't worth the potential grief.

And you seem to give up rather easily too. If you really want to salvage the lumber from the trees it can be done. Just probably not for 'free' and 'easy'.


----------



## goblin (Oct 13, 2008)

Mike Van said:


> Three loads of this cherry were free - 20.00 for gas for each load.



Nice score. But it looks like you had room to drop it in, and access to it with some equipment allowing you to load it up on the truck right where it was dropped.
I'm not getting that picture on Trish's job. I picture a suburban yard with houses all around and no room to drop the tree whole without a precisely aimed fall, if that. Probably a back yard with difficult or impossible access for large equipment. Plantings all around, maybe a gazebo, deck, shed or other structures in the way too. Am I wrong Trish?


----------



## goblin (Oct 13, 2008)

Heck, maybe Trish can post some photos of the trees and surrounding property, so we can get a better idea of what the job entails, and what is and isn't in the way of dropping and removing them.


----------



## excess650 (Oct 13, 2008)

goblin said:


> Heck, maybe Trish can post some photos of the trees and surrounding property, so we can get a better idea of what the job entails, and what is and isn't in the way of dropping and removing them.



I'm about 45 minutes from Trish, and would like to mill some decent oak and cherry, but don't have insurance for my hobby. If the trees were down safely, or could be without a lot of worry in this litigous society, I would be there this weekend. I know the area, and its just east of Rt 83 and just south of Market Street/Rt 462 which is old Rt 30. Its a residential neighborhood, and I doubt that any of the lots are much more than 1/2 acre.

I bought a mill so as to be able to salvage some really good stuff instead of just cutting firewood.


----------



## goblin (Oct 13, 2008)

Jesus, man....here's the ad she put on craigslist.

http://york.craigslist.org/zip/876731343.html

Lots of 'effort' went into that ad....it's sure to generate some responses, eh? LOL! Notice that the cherry is not mentioned now, only locust and 1 'pin oak'. No mention whatsoever of anything regarding what she is looking for exactly.

Did someone score on the cherry, or did Trish decide to keep it for now?

Anyways, good luck with that ad.


----------



## goblin (Oct 13, 2008)

excess650 said:


> I'm about 45 minutes from Trish, and would like to mill some decent oak and cherry, but don't have insurance for my hobby. If the trees were down safely, or could be without a lot of worry in this litigous society, I would be there this weekend. I know the area, and its just east of Rt 83 and just south of Market Street/Rt 462 which is old Rt 30. Its a residential neighborhood, and I doubt that any of the lots are much more than 1/2 acre.
> 
> I bought a mill so as to be able to salvage some really good stuff instead of just cutting firewood.



Have her pay you per hour (even if it's $1), and have her sign a release of liability. That way you're not contracting without a license (but an hourly employee), and the liability release should protect you in court if things go south. Good luck.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 13, 2008)

Mike Van said:


> Three loads of this cherry were free - 20.00 for gas for each load.



MIKE, my new best friend! They're beautiful. And what will they become? I'm telling you floors. I'm hot on this cherry floor idea.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 13, 2008)

goblin said:


> Jesus, man....here's the ad she put on craigslist.
> 
> http://york.craigslist.org/zip/876731343.html
> 
> ...



#### for brains, treeco told me to do it AFTER I was getting no luck on the site. REALLY mind your own business.


----------



## goblin (Oct 13, 2008)

From Trish's initial description of the trees, i.e. "healthy" and "too big to manage".....it sounds like they are so big and close to the house that Trish is now afraid of them and wants them gone. Otherwise, why remove them in the first place if they are mature and healthy?


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 13, 2008)

excess650 said:


> I'm about 45 minutes from Trish, and would like to mill some decent oak and cherry, but don't have insurance for my hobby. If the trees were down safely, or could be without a lot of worry in this litigous society, I would be there this weekend. I know the area, and its just east of Rt 83 and just south of Market Street/Rt 462 which is old Rt 30. Its a residential neighborhood, and I doubt that any of the lots are much more than 1/2 acre.
> 
> I bought a mill so as to be able to salvage some really good stuff instead of just cutting firewood.



I'm going to try to get pictures up. I don't have neighbors in the back. If you're really interested send me a pm I'll get the pics to you. I've got this a$$hole who likes to chime in all the time.


----------



## goblin (Oct 13, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> #### for brains, treeco told me to do it AFTER I was getting no luck on the site. REALLY mind your own business.



Nice attitude. LOL! Whoever does the job will be seeing that shining side of Trish when they leave divots and tire tracks on her lawn, and mash a few shrubs and flowers by accident, which inevitable occurs every time. Thanks for reinforcing my first impression.

And to show I'm not against doing something for 'free', I'll rewrite a proper craigslist ad for you. (By the way, a photo or two to go with the ad speaks volumes in getting responses.)

----craigslist ad------


Free Millable Lumber (title)

(message body)
Free Millable Lumber to anyone with proper tools and experience to fall and remove safely. 3 or 4 standing locusts, 1 pin oak, and 1 cherry tree, all healthy and mature @ approx. 75' tall.

Call xxx-xxx-xxxx for more details or to arrange a time to view the project.

-----------------

Just edit the old ad using the email link they sent you, and inset the new one, or delete the old one and start completely over with a new ad.

See. Even a-holes such as myself do things for 'free'


----------



## woodshop (Oct 13, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> MIKE, my new best friend! They're beautiful. And what will they become? I'm telling you floors. I'm hot on this cherry floor idea.



I happen to love cherry wood, and think it makes great floors. It is not as hard as some other hardwood, or even some softwoods like SYP (southern yellow pine) which happens to be all of the flooring in my 100 year old house, but still hard enough for floors. Just be aware if you're not already that cherry turns pretty dark over time, especially when exposed to direct Sunlight as some flooring would. It's nice and pink right off the saw... darkens quite a bit after an oil or most finishes are put on, and then slowly darkens with age. I've seen aged cherry wood almost as dark as black walnut. The commercial cherry flooring you buy usually is stained darker to begin with and also has UV inhibitors etc to keep it from getting to dark to quickly, but eventually it's going to be a darker floor than you put down. As for making cherry flooring from wood milled from your own trees, the sad fact is you can probably buy it much cheaper than make it from scratch. Milling the wood, drying it properly, then planing that rough lumber to thickness and ripping to width to get those rough boards to S4S lumber and then putting a tongue and groove on all of it is a lot of work requiring a woodshop full of expensive cast iron toys. I've made tongue and groove flooring in my woodshop from scratch using rough lumber and it's not all that difficult, just a lot of work. Then if you do it right you will need to finish that wood correctly, and with flooring that's not cheap either. Flooring takes a beating, and needs the right stuff on it or it will look like a barn floor in short order. Not trying to put a wrench in anybodies fan, just saying making your own flooring from scratch has some challenges.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 14, 2008)

I am really surprised at the responses that some of you have posted, not quite what I would have expected to see here of all places.

That said: I think I can be neutral in that I am 3,000 miles away.

If the trees are standing they would remain standing because I am not a faller I am a sawmill operator. I do not have the tools, knowledge or desire to fall hazard trees. That is a job for a tree service.

Free is never free. I do not barter milling for wood as I eat enough wood as it is. Sorry to say Trish but I would have to charge you to remove these logs the same as a tree service would charge you to cut them into firewood and to remove them.

If the logs are on the ground and I can get the mill to them then I would consider milling them depending on the quality of the logs. It sounds like everyone agrees that the trees are in an older neighbor hood so it is likely that the size and quality would be good. I would have you sign my five-page service contract before any milling would begin. I would tarp the entire area before setting up the mill and remove all lumber, edgings, and sawdust if you so desired. 

If you wanted flooring cut out of your Cherry tree I would cut it on an hourly rate and recommend that you take it to a kiln to have it dried, then take it to someone who presses flooring, then have a professional install it and finish it. It may cost more in the end. However, you will always know that it came from the tree in your backyard.

Now everyone take a deep breath and play nice.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow...this was some interesting reading this morning!
Backwoods very good post! 
My synical side says that goblin is probably right on target...
I'm waiting now to see the craigslist posting of :
3 locusts, 1 pin oak for free...must also drop three cherry trees mill them and install them as my new home flooring.


----------



## czeigler (Oct 14, 2008)

If I googled the correct address there should be open fields and a soccer field to the rear (east) of your house due to the school property. (If you are on that side of the street?)

It might be a nice open area to drop the trees. Would like to see pictures as I am not very far away either.


----------



## goblin (Oct 14, 2008)

Exactly, exactly and exactly. A couple of excellent posts there explaining exactly just what is involved, why, and why 'free' is never free...or easy.

Heck, if it was free and easy, then everyone would have floors milled from their own trees, and houses built from their own milled lumber. They don't, and for good reason.....it's cheaper when all is said and done to simply buy the stuff you need down at Home Depot. (And you get a 'warranty' with your flooring down at home depot, which you don't get when you make your own flooring and lumber.) That is the sad reality of it, and why the majority of perfectly good, millable trees from people's yards just get chopped up into firewood and burned.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 14, 2008)

goblin said:


> Nice attitude. LOL! Whoever does the job will be seeing that shining side of Trish when they leave divots and tire tracks on her lawn, and mash a few shrubs and flowers by accident, which inevitable occurs every time. Thanks for reinforcing my first impression.
> 
> No I'm just this cuddly with you. You'd make a nun punch a dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 14, 2008)

woodshop said:


> I happen to love cherry wood, and think it makes great floors. It is not as hard as some other hardwood, or even some softwoods like SYP (southern yellow pine) which happens to be all of the flooring in my 100 year old house, but still hard enough for floors. Just be aware if you're not already that cherry turns pretty dark over time, especially when exposed to direct Sunlight as some flooring would. It's nice and pink right off the saw... darkens quite a bit after an oil or most finishes are put on, and then slowly darkens with age. I've seen aged cherry wood almost as dark as black walnut. The commercial cherry flooring you buy usually is stained darker to begin with and also has UV inhibitors etc to keep it from getting to dark to quickly, but eventually it's going to be a darker floor than you put down. As for making cherry flooring from wood milled from your own trees, the sad fact is you can probably buy it much cheaper than make it from scratch. Milling the wood, drying it properly, then planing that rough lumber to thickness and ripping to width to get those rough boards to S4S lumber and then putting a tongue and groove on all of it is a lot of work requiring a woodshop full of expensive cast iron toys. I've made tongue and groove flooring in my woodshop from scratch using rough lumber and it's not all that difficult, just a lot of work. Then if you do it right you will need to finish that wood correctly, and with flooring that's not cheap either. Flooring takes a beating, and needs the right stuff on it or it will look like a barn floor in short order. Not trying to put a wrench in anybodies fan, just saying making your own flooring from scratch has some challenges.



That's why you're the pro. BUT after all that is it worth it. I would think so. If you want highend you have to pay for if. One way or another. Sweat equity or $


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 14, 2008)

czeigler said:


> If I googled the correct address there should be open fields and a soccer field to the rear (east) of your house due to the school property. (If you are on that side of the street?)
> 
> It might be a nice open area to drop the trees. Would like to see pictures as I am not very far away either.



This is alittle creepy. Let's try not to go too far and just pop by.


----------



## czeigler (Oct 14, 2008)

don't mean to be creepy, just used google and was trying to get an idea of what we're getting into. I pm'd you but didn't hear anything back. 

would like to see pictures though.

sorry for the creepy part, just meant that I would be interested in them if they were easy to drop and easy to load.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 14, 2008)

Backwoods said:


> I am really surprised at the responses that some of you have posted, not quite what I would have expected to see here of all places.
> 
> That said: I think I can be neutral in that I am 3,000 miles away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 14, 2008)

czeigler said:


> don't mean to be creepy, just used google and was trying to get an idea of what we're getting into. I pm'd you but didn't hear anything back.
> 
> would like to see pictures though.
> 
> sorry for the creepy part.



Sorry you have'nt heard back. I'm trying to keep up. I still have 2 babies who expect food and dry diapers. Yes I want to get pictures up. I don't want anyone to take this on without all the information. It would be too dangerous for you to jump in without the proper equipment and a waiste of your time to come back out again.

Love google earth. I think our house has been updated since that satellight picture was taken. But you've got the right idea. My neighbor had some trees dropped by a tree service and one or more is still out there on the ground.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 14, 2008)

bowtechmadman said:


> Wow...this was some interesting reading this morning!
> Backwoods very good post!
> My synical side says that goblin is probably right on target...
> I'm waiting now to see the craigslist posting of :
> 3 locusts, 1 pin oak for free...must also drop three cherry trees mill them and install them as my new home flooring.



I want to say something nice to you, but I must prefice it by saying don't take his side. lol. 

I'm going to read into your profile that there's some service in you or your families past. Thank you for that! Being a former New Yorker and living through 9/11. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! All my brothers are NYPD and responded that morning and my father and brother walked home from Wall Street that day as well. Having lived through it and not having to live through it again. It's because of your sacrifice. God Bless


----------



## goblin (Oct 14, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> goblin said:
> 
> 
> > Nice attitude. LOL! Whoever does the job will be seeing that shining side of Trish when they leave divots and tire tracks on her lawn, and mash a few shrubs and flowers by accident, which inevitable occurs every time. Thanks for reinforcing my first impression.
> ...



Well, let's hope you're not punching the diapered ones, eh?

"Facts"? LOL!

The fact is, if the trees are mature and healthy, then why remove them at all? They add shade and cool air in the summer, and frost, wind, rain and snow protection in the winter. They add value to your property.

Except that you're apparently afraid of them because they're big, so you want them gone.....for free. And you also want new kitchen floors out of the cherry, which, while a nice thought, requires much "aggravation" (as you put it) to accomplish.

Excuse me though....I initially thought that you wanted the truth about what you were asking. You didn't like the truth though, so you turned to insults instead. And when you were given assistance (with the craigslist suggestion), your response was to put up a halfazz craigslist ad that looked like a 5-year-old had posted it. Then you continue to cast about and call anyone that dares to tell you otherwise 'names'.

And to top it off, you have the gall to call a guy "creepy" for simply attempting to do his homework on the internet and find out as much as he can about the job beforehand, because getting real information from you about the trees and where they are in relation to their surroundings is like trying to squeeze water from a rock.

You've got a lot of nerve. The truth isn't always what you want it to be. And what you apparently want (i.e. the trees removed and a pile of cherry flooring sitting outside your kitchen) is not going to happen without ponying up some serious cash, like $5000 for starters. It certainly won't be "free", "easy" or without "aggravation".

Those are the plain facts of the matter. Do with them what you like. I thought you came here to learn something, but apparently you didn't.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 14, 2008)

goblin said:


> Well, let's hope you're not punching the diapered ones, eh?
> 
> "Facts"? LOL!
> 
> ...




Noone thinks you add anything of value. Bitter pill. Spin things how you will you don't know what you're talking about as it pertains to my situation. Pulls bits and pieces of serveral conversations you just spread misinformation.


----------



## goblin (Oct 14, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> Noone thinks you add anything of value. Bitter pill. Spin things how you will you don't know what you're talking about as it pertains to my situation. Pulls bits and pieces of serveral conversations you just spread misinformation.



LOL! Feel free to correct me where I'm "misinformed".

The trees are "mature and healthy" ....your words. So why remove them unless they're too big and scare you? The mess they make? Well, welcome to the suburbs, where things aren't always neat and clean like they are in NYC  Nature is messy. (PS: Those little animals that live in your trees? Those aren't rats, those are squirrels, and they're supposed to be there. They eat acorns and bury them in your nice neat yard too to make new trees....foreign concept I know. You'll also meet mr raccoon and mr possum too, especially if you don't have tight lids on your garbage cans, and maybe have deer that visit you and eat all of your pretty roses too. Anyways....I digress.....

Why not post some photos of the trees so everyone can see where they are in relation to the house and other structures, and how accessible they are or aren't? It takes all of 5-10 minutes with a digital camera to accomplish that. But you're too busy instead calling everyone names here who doesn't buy into your 'free and easy' scenario.

Admit it....your craigslist ad was a joke, and that's being kind. That isn't my fault or anyone else's fault.....that's your fault. Period.

As for the "creepy" thing.....again, if you posted some photos or a drawing or anything that gave someone a potential clue as to what to expect, rather than expecting them instead to drive there at their own expense from lord knows where to 'take a look' is again indicative of your overall attitude....you want everyone else to absorb the costs, rather than expend a little effort yourself to match the job with the proper person to do it. The guy is just trying to find out what to expect before driving 45 minutes to see landlocked trees leaning over your house.

These aren't "spin" or "misinformation", but rather they're the facts as clearly as I can glean them from the little information that you're giving out. But feel free to prove me wrong.....post some photos that show those trees aren't right next to your house, and your back yard (where the trees probably are) isn't difficult to access. At least then we'd be getting somewhere on what this job entails in order to drop and remove the trees. PLease.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words...I'm very proud of the time I've spent in the service and have no qualms w/ putting it on the line for this country.

Might be cliche but a picture is worth a thousand words...some real advice and possibly some assistance w/ these trees could be provided w/ a few photo's.
Have to say kinda interesting coming back to this thread 8 hours later ... prove me wrong please....not sure I like agreeing w/ Goblin. Unfortunately, the way this whole thing reads...he's spot on to this point.


----------



## deeker (Oct 14, 2008)

Trish Parkes, sorry about the nilbog. He is having a rough childhood. Again.

Thanks to your brothers and father from me. For their service.

There is some good advice here. Some presented better than others though.

Good Luck

Kevin Davis

Semper Fi


----------



## woodshop (Oct 14, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> That's why you're the pro. BUT after all that is it worth it. I would think so. If you want highend you have to pay for if. One way or another. Sweat equity or $


Exactly... that is what it usually boils down to when it comes to things like making your own furniture, flooring or kitchen cabinets. If you charge yourself for the time you need to put into the job, you will often come out way ahead just buying things. BUT... that's not the point. I do have a small business on the side and frequent the local craft shows, and for that work if I don't clear $15-20 an hour I won't do it. So far I've managed to to meet that goal for the three years I've been doing it. I dumped it right back into the shop, and that has paid for thousands of dollars of machinery upgrades. 
However, thats one thing... making things in my woodshop for myself, family or close friends is entirely another thing. In that case, it's not the cost or time... it's the camaraderie of friends in the shop... it's having a piece of furniture made from that tree your Grandfather planted 100 years ago that blew down. It's making something unique that you can't buy from a furniture store at ANY price. Example... I kept the wood from the old wooden crib that all three of my daughters spent their first years in, and one day I will make something for each of them that incorporates some of that crib wood somewhere in the piece. That's far removed from how much does it cost and can I get it cheaper from a big box store. I get the feeling you didn't know what was involved in putting a cherry floor in your house from trees on your own property, and that's OK. However, I do understand that you might feel it is something you would do even if it was more expensive and full of aggravation, which it probably will be if you still want to do that. Life is not always just dollars and cents... or should that be "sense"? 

btw... don't feed him (her?), just ignore him


----------



## oldirty (Oct 14, 2008)

hey deeker. no i dont think that post was needed.

any way. 

what did i tell you boys? huh? oldirty was right on with this one.

free tree's! go get em!


anyway Goblin is more or less on the money here in this thread. 

trish ,like i said when i rep'd ya, i like a woman with attitude. but much like all the other girls, its only in the beginning. you can pipe down now.


someone tell mikeinparadise i was right. he gave me some of the red stuff. lol


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 14, 2008)

Someone comes here and offers us free tree's, just for the cutting, and it gets down to this level... Amazing!

Rob


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 14, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> You'd make a nun punch a dog.



ROFL... Trish that's good one. You've made my quote of the week (just came up with that one)

If Trish has an attitude, it's a direct result of the dog pile she found herself under. Pull out a hair pin Trish and start sinking it in whoever is the heaviest.

Ian


----------



## Vangellis (Oct 14, 2008)

Lost in another thread. LOL

That is a good quote of the week.

OD, I'll try and right that wrong when it lets me.







Kevin


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 14, 2008)

woodshop said:


> Exactly... that is what it usually boils down to when it comes to things like making your own furniture, flooring or kitchen cabinets. If you charge yourself for the time you need to put into the job, you will often come out way ahead just buying things. BUT... that's not the point. I do have a small business on the side and frequent the local craft shows, and for that work if I don't clear $15-20 an hour I won't do it. So far I've managed to to meet that goal for the three years I've been doing it. I dumped it right back into the shop, and that has paid for thousands of dollars of machinery upgrades.
> However, thats one thing... making things in my woodshop for myself, family or close friends is entirely another thing. In that case, it's not the cost or time... it's the camaraderie of friends in the shop... it's having a piece of furniture made from that tree your Grandfather planted 100 years ago that blew down. It's making something unique that you can't buy from a furniture store at ANY price. Example... I kept the wood from the old wooden crib that all three of my daughters spent their first years in, and one day I will make something for each of them that incorporates some of that crib wood somewhere in the piece. That's far removed from how much does it cost and can I get it cheaper from a big box store. I get the feeling you didn't know what was involved in putting a cherry floor in your house from trees on your own property, and that's OK. However, I do understand that you might feel it is something you would do even if it was more expensive and full of aggravation, which it probably will be if you still want to do that. Life is not always just dollars and cents... or should that be "sense"?
> 
> btw... don't feed him (her?), just ignore him




YOU GET IT. I love your crib idea and your girls will love and use it for their children. You're a great daddy. I love hearing about all your stories. And what you do is an art and a craft. This is what gives life depth. Value. You know with this stupid tree it's so straight, beautiful and tall. I got the crazy idea that someone would see it as more than wood chips. I thought I would get rid of the back trees to make it worth the "trip". But it's not worth the trouble. I assumed someone would not come out for them if they couldn't take them safely and didn't have all the right equipment. If this doesn't happen here they will all go maybe next spring and we'll replace them and manage their growth and shape. All of the trees on the property were not cared for properly.
Thanks for listening, not more feeding I promise.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 14, 2008)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Someone comes here and offers us free tree's, just for the cutting, and it gets down to this level... Amazing!
> 
> Rob



Tell me about it.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 14, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> ROFL... Trish that's good one. You've made my quote of the week (just came up with that one)
> 
> If Trish has an attitude, it's a direct result of the dog pile she found herself under. Pull out a hair pin Trish and start sinking in whoever is the heaviest.
> 
> Ian



Thank you, thank you. I can't stop laughing about it myself. My husband he just shakes his head. "that's my wife, she's a pistol" This will all be over soon. I'll miss speaking to some.


----------



## goblin (Oct 15, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> YOU GET IT. I love your crib idea and your girls will love and use it for their children. You're a great daddy. I love hearing about all your stories. And what you do is an art and a craft. This is what gives life depth. Value. You know with this stupid tree it's so straight, beautiful and tall. I got the crazy idea that someone would see it as more than wood chips. I thought I would get rid of the back trees to make it worth the "trip". But it's not worth the trouble. I assumed someone would not come out for them if they couldn't take them safely and didn't have all the right equipment. If this doesn't happen here they will all go maybe next spring and we'll replace them and manage their growth and shape. All of the trees on the property were not cared for properly.
> Thanks for listening, not more feeding I promise.



I "get it" too. While the sentiment of using your own wood is great, and the act of honoring the old tree by turning it into something that can live on, even greater....it still doesn't change the fact that you still haven't posted any photos, drawings, diagrams or even a kindergarten sketch regarding the trees/property/structures that would determine if it is even feasible or not.

That, combined with the "free" aspect translates to one thing for me.....you're looking to take advantage of, or find a suitable pawn that you can manipulate into getting what you want.

It's not like you've got a new act going on there that nobody has ever seen before, Trish.

"Not cared for properly"? LOL! It's a tree. If its "mature and healthy" as you stated previously, then its been "cared for properly". Your lies are starting to trip you up, Trish.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 15, 2008)

oldirty said:


> hey deeker. no i dont think that post was needed.
> any way.
> what did i tell you boys? huh? oldirty was right on with this one.
> free tree's! go get em!
> ...



I'm sorry if I make you feel inadequate. Is this a SIZE issue for you or is it just the story of your life?


----------



## goblin (Oct 15, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> I'm sorry if I make you feel inadequate. Is this a SIZE issue for you or is it just the story of your life?



If you'd just answer the questions that have been asked, rather than insulting people, then there wouldn't even be posts like this that you feel you must lash out at.

1) How close, in feet (or yards), are the various trees to structures that could be damaged by falling ( dropping) them....i.e. houses, outbuildings, fences, etc.

2) Do any of the trees lean over said structures (like a house)?

3) Is there any access to get large equipment into where the trees are?

4) Is there any foliage or plantings in the way that could be damaged by falling and removing the trees in large sections or in running large equipment over them? And would you mind if they sustained some damage? Or, are you willing to remove plantings beforehand so that they won't be damaged?

5) Before the trees were "mature and healthy", and now they're "not properly cared for". What exactly do you mean by "not properly cared for"?

6) What is your budget for removing the trees, if you didn't mean "free"?

That would give potential prospects a starting point, at least.


----------



## Jredsjeep (Oct 15, 2008)

i didnt read through all the thread but i am interested in firewood to heat my home and have hauled away trees for people several times. i wont drop anything dangerous but if it is in the clear i have no problem. I live right near ski round top in York PA and would be interested if the wood is still availible.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 15, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> I'm sorry if I make you feel inadequate. Is this a SIZE issue for you or is it just the story of your life?



lady. i am the last guy you need to try to joke with about size. 

ask any one i work with, ive been known to hang wang and walk around the yard at the shop. and if given the opportunity at the job site. yup, i'm tapped. 

good times though.


you want me to drive out there and climb them tree's of yours butt naked? 400 a day. you gotta pay for the show.


lol


----------



## olyman (Oct 15, 2008)

goblin said:


> If you'd just answer the questions that have been asked, rather than insulting people, then there wouldn't even be posts like this that you feel you must lash out at.
> 
> pot,kettle,pot,kettle


----------



## Gologit (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL...Looks like Gob-Sap got sent to the corner again. He never learns, does he?


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 15, 2008)

After browsing this thread, I get the distinct impression that some of you feel you are worth a lot more money than you really are. Exactly how much do you guys charge for tree removal? My brother had an arborist come and remove six trees back in August - 2 D. Fir ~18" x 100' tall, 2 more 8" X 40' or so, and two 8-10" aspens about 30-40' tall. He charged a base rate of $125/hr to have two guys there, and he had the job done in a little over 3 hours. He even bucked the trees to firewood length on his way down so all we had to do was clean up the debris. We have access to lots of trucks so it didn't make sense to double the cost of the job just to have him haul it all away. When I see some of you talking about thousands of dollars to remove single trees, my eyes just roll. Who is insane enough to pay that, unless their situation has them over a barrel? And as for profitability, maybe someone WON'T make a killing on this job - but if it nets you some wood that you wouldn't otherwise have, it might be worth it as long as it isn't a money-losing proposition. I like Woodshop's guideline where if a job doesn't profit a reasonable wage equivalent then it might not be worthwhile. $15-20/hr is more or less where I like to operate too. For one, if I'm milling wood for myself and I figure out that between my time involved and the cost of running equipment the job will cost more than I make per hour at work, then it's more cost effective to just buy the wood outright at a lumber supply. But some folks think their time is worth hundreds or thousands of dollars of profit a day and won't do a lick of work for a reasonable amount of money.

Goblin, ya have some valid points regarding the legalities and insurance problems - I will concede that there is some concern regarding the litigious mentality in the US where it seems everyone is trying to make a buck by always laying blame on everyone else. I get the feeling that you or someone you know may have been sued in the past, and you're being a bit reactionary here as a result. However, we can't be assuming that everyone who comes to this site armed with slightly less information than we would like has some nefarious motivation. As best as I can tell, Trish here had a job that needed doing and was just testing the waters to see if there was anybody interested. Being a homeowner and not a professional in this area, the onus should be on any interested parties to make sure that the job can be done safely and cost-effectively, not on the homeowner, who may not be aware of all the information required to assess the job remotely. I do agree however that a few pictures might sort all this out very quickly. If the trees are within striking distance of a building or something else important, I'd at least want to have a written agreement outlining the job, and assigning responsibility should the worst happen. And any professional arborist who doesn't have insurance for such situations is simply an idiot.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 15, 2008)

*Unanswered questions.*

We still haven't heard from Trish if the trees lean over buildings or have wires going through them or any of a bunch of other hazards that might exist. If they can just be dropped in one piece with no obstacles in the way it's a job for almost anyone...even some of the amatuer homeower types. If there are problems with clearance or anything else it's a job for somebody who knows what he's doing.

What say, Trish? Pictures please, and a better description of the job site.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 15, 2008)

Brmorgan said:


> After browsing this thread, I get the distinct impression that some of you feel you are worth a lot more money than you really are. Exactly how much do you guys charge for tree removal? My brother had an arborist come and remove six trees back in August - 2 D. Fir ~18" x 100' tall, 2 more 8" X 40' or so, and two 8-10" aspens about 30-40' tall. He charged a base rate of $125/hr to have two guys there, and he had the job done in a little over 3 hours. He even bucked the trees to firewood length on his way down so all we had to do was clean up the debris. We have access to lots of trucks so it didn't make sense to double the cost of the job just to have him haul it all away. When I see some of you talking about thousands of dollars to remove single trees, my eyes just roll. Who is insane enough to pay that, unless their situation has them over a barrel? And as for profitability, maybe someone WON'T make a killing on this job - but if it nets you some wood that you wouldn't otherwise have, it might be worth it as long as it isn't a money-losing proposition. I like Woodshop's guideline where if a job doesn't profit a reasonable wage equivalent then it might not be worthwhile. $15-20/hr is more or less where I like to operate too. For one, if I'm milling wood for myself and I figure out that between my time involved and the cost of running equipment the job will cost more than I make per hour at work, then it's more cost effective to just buy the wood outright at a lumber supply. But some folks think their time is worth hundreds or thousands of dollars of profit a day and won't do a lick of work for a reasonable amount of money.
> 
> Goblin, ya have some valid points regarding the legalities and insurance problems - I will concede that there is some concern regarding the litigious mentality in the US where it seems everyone is trying to make a buck by always laying blame on everyone else. I get the feeling that you or someone you know may have been sued in the past, and you're being a bit reactionary here as a result. However, we can't be assuming that everyone who comes to this site armed with slightly less information than we would like has some nefarious motivation. As best as I can tell, Trish here had a job that needed doing and was just testing the waters to see if there was anybody interested. Being a homeowner and not a professional in this area, the onus should be on any interested parties to make sure that the job can be done safely and cost-effectively, not on the homeowner, who may not be aware of all the information required to assess the job remotely. I do agree however that a few pictures might sort all this out very quickly. If the trees are within striking distance of a building or something else important, I'd at least want to have a written agreement outlining the job, and assigning responsibility should the worst happen. And any professional arborist who doesn't have insurance for such situations is simply an idiot.




Hello my friend from the great white north. Thank you for your post I agree with you completely and have been sending pictures to interested parties. Thanks again for writing.
Trish


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 16, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> Hello my friend from the great white north. Thank you for your post I agree with you completely and have been sending pictures to interested parties. Thanks again for writing.
> Trish



Hey, hey, now, it's not white QUITE yet! We still have a few weeks left until that nonsense (most years anyway)! Though from what I've heard, the Farmer's Almanac is predicting an exceptionally cold winter in North America, and they are rarely significantly off-base.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 16, 2008)

Brmorgan said:


> Hey, hey, now, it's not white QUITE yet! We still have a few weeks left until that nonsense (most years anyway)! Though from what I've heard, the Farmer's Almanac is predicting an exceptionally cold winter in North America, and they are rarely significantly off-base.




My mom is Canadian, and all of her family is up there. Love it up there. Summers at the cottage! Highland games. Simon Fraiser University PB. over by you would have loved to played for them. Been to Scotland with them years ago. Who was it that sang take off to the great white north. I'm thinking it was in the 80's.
Thanks,
Trish


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 16, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Trish,
> 
> We are interested parties!
> 
> If you are having trouble posting pictures here PM me and I'll help you out.



Hey! Treeco where've you been. Probably busy moderating.


----------



## oldsaw (Oct 16, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> My mom is Canadian, and all of her family is up there. Love it up there. Summers at the cottage! Highland games. Simon Fraiser University PB. over by you would have loved to played for them. Been to Scotland with them years ago. Who was it that sang take off to the great white north. I'm thinking it was in the 80's.
> Thanks,
> Trish



The song was by "Bob and Doug McKenzie", othewise known as Rick Moranis and Dave Thomas in real life. Vocals by Geddy Lee from the Canadian band, Rush.

Take off, eh. Hoser.

Mark


----------



## nametrux (Oct 16, 2008)

*Pics.*

Trihs: I have been following this thread from the git go. I'm just a dad who helps his son cut his fire wood for his personal use. 3to4 full cords per year. I would like to see the pics. of the trees just out of curiosity. If you could PM them to me it would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 16, 2008)

oldsaw said:


> The song was by "Bob and Doug McKenzie", othewise known as Rick Moranis and Dave Thomas in real life. Vocals by Geddy Lee from the Canadian band, Rush.
> 
> Take off, eh. Hoser.
> 
> Mark



That's right, thank you. I was a HUGE Rush fan.


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 16, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> That's right, thank you. I was a HUGE Rush fan.



Now THERE'S a rare breed south of the border. They're even getting rare up here now. A little before my time.


----------



## clearance (Oct 16, 2008)

Brmorgan said:


> Now THERE'S a rare breed south of the border. They're even getting rare up here now. A little before my time.


Killer band, especially thier old stuff.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 16, 2008)

hey treeco. what she hiding?

lol


----------



## Tom1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Trish,

I commend you at trying to find a place for these trees and at such a potential modest cost to the go getter. Its rare that people want to see something they wish to give away to go to good use. Goblin is spot on in post #10, it may be a hard sell. BUT, It is possible. Its to bad that Oldirty must be offended by your offer to give these trees away. I guess you should have called him and asked for a quote oke: . He said a lot without even knowing the facts. If I were interested in them (which if I was closer I would be) I would have contacted you for particulars and photo's to see if I were REALLY interested and to see if the liabilities were to my liking and then go from there. I suggest who ever you have take/fell the trees have insurance and get it in writing. Suspect some property damage, ruts in the yard, etc and even a mess to clean up, whether you give them away or pay someone to take them away.

Good luck.

PS: I had an offer last week from a property owner of about a dozen trees, free for the taking. I jumped on it (oldirty, fill in the blanks here) :notrolls2: .

Tom


----------



## woodguy105 (Oct 16, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> I'm going to try to get pictures up. I don't have neighbors in the back. If you're really interested send me a pm I'll get the pics to you. I've got this a$$hole who likes to chime in all the time.



:jawdrop: .....opcorn:


----------



## oldirty (Oct 16, 2008)

Tom1 said:


> Trish,
> 
> 
> PS: I had an offer last week from a property owner of about a dozen trees, free for the taking. I jumped on it (oldirty, fill in the blanks here) :notrolls2: .
> ...



let me guess. all the trees were in a wide open spot where no matter how you cut them nothing bad would/could happen.

i was watching an old man today. he was cutting on a cherry tree. i actually saw him out of the corner of my eye leaving the job. i stopped the truck and backed up to where i could watch. yes i broke up the convoy just to see what he would do. 

his first cut was a "fast" cut with no face that he had to end up using his arm to stop the leader from falling on him while gunning the saw and using his hip to torque the saw. yes it got pinched but was set free once the limb he was cutting popped and fell. which i must say almost fell over him but he hopped out the way last second while the saw was still getting gunned and swung towards the ground.....right by his leg.


whats this story all about you ask? well. seeing how almost no homeowners actually have been taught to run a saw properly you dont really understand what goes into tree work. hence the reason why you will hop all over a free tree deal (firewood!) and then sh1t on a legitimate quote from a company that is actually in the tree business.

i, on the other hand, have been in this game long enough to know what a "free" tree deal is. its a sucker bet. and she is going "all in" that someone is going to be a sucker.

now until trish shows us some pics i am still going to say she wants a herculean effort for nothing. because she just doesnt understand what it takes to do a tree job. nor do the guys who just want to the wood. you are not going to show up with men and the necessary equipment to do it if you are a homeowner who dabbles in saws in his free time.

all that said. i get paid to run my saws and climb tree's. and its not for a measly 15-20 bucks an hour and definitely not for free! (unless my family needs something done)


trish......where are the pics for this tree job?


----------



## clearance (Oct 16, 2008)

oldirty, you have been around and learned the hard way, I sense it in this thread. I am inclined to agree with you, I see things on craigslist also, and I wonder, why people don't take thier car to a garage, call up a construction company. Or call up a tree service. I know why and you do as well.


----------



## Tom1 (Oct 17, 2008)

> i was watching an old man today....


You know, maybe not every one should try operating a chainsaw.



> let me guess. all the trees were in a wide open spot where no matter how you cut them nothing bad would/could happen.


They are actually in the woods and mother nature blew them down a few months ago. Some in precarious positions and I would never say nothing would/could happen. But I will end up with a few nice Walnuts. 



> hence the reason why you will hop all over a free tree deal (firewood!)


 I don't have a fireplace or a need for firewood. I mill wood, hence the reason for reading a milling forum.



> and then sh1t on a legitimate quote from a company that is actually in the tree business.


 I've never needed to get a quote....

Just because its free does not mean its a bad deal. Maybe it does not help your business but there are people that aren't in your business that can operate a saw and require to get some wood for milling or firewood. 

I just replaced some tires on my truck. The company wanted me to pay to get rid of my old tires. I instead took them home, put them at the end of my driveway with a FREE sign and they disappeared in less than 4 hours. Saved me a few bucks and someone else got free rubber for what ever reason they needed them for. See, free is not always bad. That was my point. So why bash someone for trying to get rid of anything for free (trees included). I think the best advice to Trish would be to seek professional help from someone such as your self, oldirty. But to ridicule her for trying to give it away is not helpful or productive.


----------



## czeigler (Oct 17, 2008)

*Pictures...*

Here are the pictures that she sent me. I am hoping to get some better pictures from her as I can't quite tell how close the surroundings are.

It's only about an hours drive for me but need to see it a little better than these pictures show.

View attachment 80158


View attachment 80159


View attachment 80160


View attachment 80161


View attachment 80162


----------



## olyman (Oct 17, 2008)

trisha--were the pics that were sent by you meant to be shared?? at least now the "professionals" on this site can tell her all her problems with the free wood---


----------



## czeigler (Oct 17, 2008)

olyman said:


> trisha--were the pics that were sent by you meant to be shared?? at least now the "professionals" on this site can tell her all her problems with the free wood---



I can take them off if she wants me too. I thought she was having a problem posting them. I am one of the interested parties as I stated before I am not far from her. I am not here to critisize, she was just trying to get a simple answer and see if anyone was interested in taking her trees for something useful other than chips or firewood.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 17, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Had some tree work to do......and not for the free firewood! LOL.
> 
> Where's the photos?
> 
> I've heard you're hiding something.




Yeah, they're coming...just hold your breath


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 17, 2008)

clearance said:


> Killer band, especially thier old stuff.



They sure were. I had a 40' Carver named Time Stand Still, always wanted a red sports car...the best times. I ran into Geddy Lee in NYC, almost lost my mind, as I was on my way to church for Ash Wednesday services during my lunch hour. True story, you can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 17, 2008)

oldirty said:


> hey treeco. what she hiding?
> 
> lol



They're trees, what could I be hiding squirrels. You guys make yourselves look like idiots.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 17, 2008)

czeigler said:


> I can take them off if she wants me too. I thought she was having a problem posting them. I am one of the interested parties as I stated before I am not far from her. I am not here to critisize, she was just trying to get a simple answer and see if anyone was interested in taking her trees for something useful other than chips or firewood.




Too late


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 17, 2008)

Tom1 said:


> See, free is not always bad. That was my point. So why bash someone for trying to get rid of anything for free (trees included). I think the best advice to Trish would be to seek professional help from someone such as your self, oldirty. But to ridicule her for trying to give it away is not helpful or productive.



Thank you


----------



## clearance (Oct 17, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Right back at you, Trish.
> 
> You need to be careful. You are not likely to find someone with experience and insurance that is interested in removing your difficult trees for free.
> 
> If they are not insured.....Your insurance company will pick up the tab if something goes wrong or someone gets injured.



Here you are only covered if you are doing the work, someone else, they will come after the property owner for personal or property damage. I saw a three phase, fences, a house in the pics, wish they showed the scene better.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 17, 2008)

Tom1 said:


> Trish,
> 
> I commend you at trying to find a place for these trees and at such a potential modest cost to the go getter. Its rare that people want to see something they wish to give away to go to good use. Goblin is spot on in post #10, it may be a hard sell. BUT, It is possible. Its to bad that Oldirty must be offended by your offer to give these trees away. I guess you should have called him and asked for a quote oke: . He said a lot without even knowing the facts. If I were interested in them (which if I was closer I would be) I would have contacted you for particulars and photo's to see if I were REALLY interested and to see if the liabilities were to my liking and then go from there. I suggest who ever you have take/fell the trees have insurance and get it in writing. Suspect some property damage, ruts in the yard, etc and even a mess to clean up, whether you give them away or pay someone to take them away.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your post. We have had 9 trees professionally removed and we've dropped as many our selves. Very familar with ruts and chipping and bucking up wood. I've even more experience in the legal arena. 17 years with one of the WORLDS largest law firms headquartered in NYC. Boy how times changed. All of this started with a tree in the front that my husband, I and some neighbors thought what a shame someone could make something out of it.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 17, 2008)

~ snip ~



Trish Parkes said:


> All of this started with a tree in the front that my husband, I and some neighbors thought what a shame someone could make something out of it.



Is that the tree near a house and under the power lines? 

If so, from the pics, it looks like a difficult takedown. In fact, from the pics, all of the trees look like difficult takedowns. 

Do you mind if I post the pics?


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 17, 2008)

olyman said:


> trisha--were the pics that were sent by you meant to be shared?? at least now the "professionals" on this site can tell her all her problems with the free wood---



NO, I think this has all gone a little to far. I had wanted to share the information with people who were interest in taking them and not waiste my time with spectators. I have 3 small kids. I don't appreciate this information being out there. All I can say now is, I would not just show up at my house.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 17, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> ~ snip ~
> 
> Is that the tree near a house and under the power lines?
> 
> ...




Please don't. The Oak in the front is not under the lines. But it is about 5' back from the lines. But if you wanted to keep the straight section intacked you would need a serious piece of equipment. It's hard to get the size of trees shown in the picture and have the surrounds accurately respresented in the shot. In the back it may look like things are all around but the trees back there would be the easiest. That's the only spot where you could drop them. Obviously it would need to fall away from the house where it's all open in the back.


----------



## czeigler (Oct 17, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> NO, I think this has all gone a little to far. I had wanted to share the information with people who were interest in taking them and not waiste my time with spectators. I have 3 small kids. I don't appreciate this information being out there. All I can say now is, I would not just show up at my house.



I didn't mean to upset anyone, but how do you expect someone to make an informative decision without actually seeing the full picture. Like others have stated... It looks like there are close wires, a fence, not to mention a house and poss some other building. 

You are asking for someone to possibly provide a free service to you in exchange for the trees, but it is like you don't want to give us all of the information. I was trying to be optimistic and non judgemental until I got the whole picture.


----------



## clearance (Oct 17, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> The Oak in the front is not under the lines. But it is about 5' back from the lines. But if you wanted to keep the straight section intacked you would need a serious piece of equipment.



By this statement you expect someone to climb or use a bucket to cut this tree down in pieces. Or show up with a "serious piece of equipment" to remove a decent log. 5' away from a high voltage powerline. 
Trish, do you have any idea of what can happen when a high voltage line is contacted by a tree?


----------



## Tom1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Trish,

After seeing some photo's I think you'll be hard pressed to get someone with the means to remove those trees next to the house and electric line at no cost. They will most likely have to be removed in pieces, starting from the top which will take some costly equipment. The ones in the back will be easier but the fencing may have to be removed then replaced to fell them.

The two in the front look to be of good size and could produce some good lumber. Although getting someone to want to put them on there mill is another story. Neighborhood trees are good for nails ( how many signs, bird houses, laundry lines, etc have been attached to those trees over the last 50 years?) and such for which millers don't like.

Just my observation from this side of the fence 

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 17, 2008)

czeigler said:


> I didn't mean to upset anyone, but how do you expect someone to make an informative decision without actually seeing the full picture. Like others have stated... It looks like there are close wires, a fence, not to mention a house and poss some other building.
> 
> You are asking for someone to possibly provide a free service to you in exchange for the trees, but it is like you don't want to give us all of the information. I was trying to be optimistic and non judgemental until I got the whole picture.



What would you expect when most are just out to knock the idea. Like I said several pages ago, I never said it was free to me and was only interested in seeing if someone wanted to use the tree for anything more than chips. I agree the pictures are hard convey the high, proximity etc., but the trees in the back can be dropped straight back .


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 17, 2008)

clearance said:


> By this statement you expect someone to climb or use a bucket to cut this tree down in pieces. Or show up with a "serious piece of equipment" to remove a decent log. 5' away from a high voltage powerline.
> Trish, do you have any idea of what can happen when a high voltage line is contacted by a tree?



YEAH, how funny you should ask, I've got a friend in Ontario who is completely paralyzed from accidentally hitting the line trying to get his daughters friends cat out of a tree.


----------



## czeigler (Oct 17, 2008)

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/wan/882205826.html

Maybe he can help you with your locust...

Locust and walnut Tree's (carlisle)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-17, 7:06AM EDT



Minimum 10 tree's for sawmill use, can cut down, Insured call 422-7682


----------



## oldirty (Oct 17, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> Please don't. The Oak in the front is not under the lines. But it is about 5' back from the lines. But if you wanted to keep the straight section intacked you would need a serious piece of equipment. It's hard to get the size of trees shown in the picture and have the surrounds accurately respresented in the shot. In the back it may look like things are all around but the trees back there would be the easiest. That's the only spot where you could drop them. Obviously it would need to fall away from the house where it's all open in the back.






you are right about that oak not being under the wires, more like over the wires.
and whats the deal with the locust tree's in the back yard? in pic 5 do i see more wire running through? what about the fence? do you want the tree's dropped into that public field? looks like they lean pretty good too, the wrong way. i need more pics, show me the rest of the scene, its important.

can you get a machine (bobcat) in the backyard to move the wood?

trish you are a wolf in sheep's clothing. no wonder you are trying to screw someone....you are a lawyer! lol


hey tom1. i am out of rep. you deserve some. good stuff. and you are right on about the "free" you are talking about not the "free" she is.


----------



## clearance (Oct 17, 2008)

oldirty said:


> you are right about that oak not being under the wires, more like over the wires.
> and whats the deal with the locust tree's in the back yard? in pic 5 do i see more wire running through?
> 
> trish you are a wolf in sheep's clothing. no wonder you are trying to screw someone....you are a lawyer! lol



Yes, and as a lawyer you should know better, a lot better. I see the newspaper headline now "Local lawyer sued after man electrocuted", or something like that.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 17, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> They're trees, what could I be hiding squirrels. You guys make yourselves look like idiots.



have a long look in the mirror when you are done making this statement.




Trish Parkes said:


> Like I said several pages ago, I never said it was free to me and was only interested in seeing if someone wanted to use the tree for anything more than chips. .



but you never answered the question.

so you are willing to pay for the tree's to be removed correct?


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 17, 2008)

All I can say is that this thread is making me seriously question the value of the information I get from here, and the motivations of some of those giving said information. Some of you Americans can be so paranoid, you seem to automatically assume that everyone else is out to get you or screw you over unless proven otherwise, instead of the other way around. I don't get it. At worst it could be said that Trish might have been a bit ignorant of the difficulty and/or profitability of the job, but I've seen no evidence of deception or trickery. Lighten up, please.


----------



## clearance (Oct 17, 2008)

Brmorgan said:


> All I can say is that this thread is making me seriously question the value of the information I get from here, and the motivations of some of those giving said information. Some of you Americans can be so paranoid, you seem to automatically assume that everyone else is out to get you or screw you over unless proven otherwise, instead of the other way around. I don't get it. At worst it could be said that Trish might have been a bit ignorant of the difficulty and/or profitability of the job, but I've seen no evidence of deception or trickery. Lighten up, please.



Br, I used to live a little north of you as a kid, I am not an American, I am a certified utility arborist though. And as one I have a big problem with her saying they are easy, then saying other things. Only because I see a high voltage three phase right by the tree, 5' away she says. So, what if someone gets fried? I have a moral obligation to question her, as I know the possible consequences.


----------



## excess650 (Oct 17, 2008)

oldirty said:


> trish you are a wolf in sheep's clothing. no wonder you are trying to screw someone....you are a lawyer! lol QUOTE]
> 
> While I wouldn't go quite as far as you, I'm WAY more suspicious now(hearing that she is in the legal profession) than when I commented previously about this "litigous society".
> 
> The more I think about it, the more it makes me think this a setup.....:censored: bait someone in with the promise of free trees and "good intentions" and turn the table when $$ equipment is needed to complete the job at the volunteers expense.....if I'm wrong, then I'm sorry Trish, but I wouldn't come near your property.:notrolls2:


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 17, 2008)

Brmorgan said:


> All I can say is that this thread is making me seriously question the value of the information I get from here, and the motivations of some of those giving said information. Some of you Americans can be so paranoid, you seem to automatically assume that everyone else is out to get you or screw you over unless proven otherwise, instead of the other way around. I don't get it. At worst it could be said that Trish might have been a bit ignorant of the difficulty and/or profitability of the job, but I've seen no evidence of deception or trickery. Lighten up, please.



I never said I was a lawyer. Again they assume. I wouldn't blame you for thinking twice before coming back. Never out to screw anyone, my quote for taking down the front tree was from a very good tree service out here. They've work for us and in the neighborhood before. They have the equipment to get to the top of the tree but would cut it all up UNLESS someone wanted it in one BIG piece. AND, if you wanted that big piece you would need some huge equipment to get it out of here.

I believe my profile states I was an accountant. Anyway, thanks Brmorgan.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 17, 2008)

clearance said:


> Br, I used to live a little north of you as a kid, I am not an American, I am a certified utility arborist though. And as one I have a big problem with her saying they are easy, then saying other things. Only because I see a high voltage three phase right by the tree, 5' away she says. So, what if someone gets fried? I have a moral obligation to question her, as I know the possible consequences.



I never said the front was easy. You've got 8 pages, the front oak never was said to be easy. The back yes. There are no wires it's wide open even the fence is ten' or more away. Again, there is nothing behind me.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 17, 2008)

excess650 said:


> oldirty said:
> 
> 
> > trish you are a wolf in sheep's clothing. no wonder you are trying to screw someone....you are a lawyer! lol QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Gologit (Oct 17, 2008)

oldirty said:


> have a long look in the mirror when you are done making this statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like Gob-Sap was right...for once. I can't even begin to tell you how much that bothers me. After watching and reading this entire thread I've come to the conclusion that Trish is just another tight-fisted homeowner and she's trying to get quality work done on the cheap.

She didn't say she was a lawyer, and from the way she spells she's probably not a legal secretary, either. Researcher maybe...or the receptionist.

She's being real cagey about this whole project but I think we're beginning to see through her now.

I get calls way too often from homeowners who want me to take trees out for them. Some friend of a friend told them I'm faller and they think that that guarantees I'll take the job. If the initial converstion begins with..."Well, the tree service quoted me an exorbitant price"...I usually don't even go look at the damn thing. You tree guys charge what you do for a reason...usually involving hazards that people like me aren't equipped to deal with. If it's a straight drop with no chance of damage I'll probably do it. My choice, entirely.

If Trish strokes some sucker into taking those trees down and they damage her buildings, or property, will she just write it off ? If there are big wires near the tree and some poor well meaning but totally ignorant week-end warrior fries himself will she just shrug and start looking for another dupe?

She should get some bids from reputable tree guys, pick one she likes, and have the job done properly. They can save out the stuff worth milling and she can sell it, give it away, or whatever suits her. Or tell hubby to grow a set and do the work himself. The fact that hubby isn't doing it tells a tale of it's own.

Otherwise, this job just needs a good leaving alone.


----------



## clearance (Oct 17, 2008)

Gologit said:


> It looks like Gob-Sap was right...for once. I can't even begin to tell you how much that bothers me. After watching and reading this entire thread I've come to the conclusion that Trish is just another tight-fisted homeowner and she's trying to get quality work done on the cheap.
> 
> She didn't say she was a lawyer, and from the way she spells she's probably not a legal secretary, either. Researcher maybe...or the receptionist.
> 
> ...



Yes it does, and to think this broad got us going for 9 pages. 
The powerline thing is worst part of it, what if she had conned someone into doing it, someone who wasn't that swift ('cause they bought the b.s.) and they got zapped? If it fell on her house no big deal, but contact with a high voltage line can be devastating, and not just for the guy with the saw.
More of these threads are likely to show up here now, lets not waste our time. If they show good pics and its an easy fall with no powerlines, ok, otherwise, get lost.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 17, 2008)

Think about it, even the timber companies hire fallers and loggers to take the trees down and get them to the sawmill, rather then hiring the sawmill operators to fall the trees.

If you have your local arborist take the trees down in short log lengths and offer the free logs for the removal then it would be a more acceptable offer. In fact, the recipient may even make you a shelf or end table or some other small project out of the deal. 

However to expect a sawmill operator to do an arborists job and remove hazard trees is a stretch that opens both party’s up for legal problems. 

To make this a lot easier on yourself Trish you could even hire a sawmill to come in and mill the wood for you and then you could sell the wood yourself. Everyone would be working under a contract making it a simple business deal eliminating most legal issues.


----------



## bullseye13 (Oct 17, 2008)

HA! I just read this....what a waste of my time! LOL

:notrolls2:


----------



## Gologit (Oct 17, 2008)

clearance said:


> Yes it does, and to think this broad got us going for 9 pages.
> The powerline thing is worst part of it, what if she had conned someone into doing it, someone who wasn't that swift ('cause they bought the b.s.) and they got zapped? If it fell on her house no big deal, but contact with a high voltage line can be devastating, and not just for the guy with the saw.
> More of these threads are likely to show up here now, lets not waste our time. If they show good pics and its an easy fall with no powerlines, ok, otherwise, get lost.



Yup...I was cutting in too much wind a few years ago and a big fir went sideways on me. It took out a set of power lines which hit a 
little animal barn, caught it on fire, and barbecued several goats. I didn't know goats were that expensive...killed the profit for the whole week. Glad it wasn't a house full of people.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 17, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Trish has been educated enough in this thread that if a 'week end warrior' does fry removing that front tree I believe she could be found partially or even entirely at fault.



Well, we've given her the information necessary to come to that conclusion but the rest is up to her. Maybe when she gets over being mad she can see the rightness of things.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 17, 2008)

i wouldnt mind being able to speak as eloquently as some of you fellas. well said.



too bad that pin oak gotta go though, she's a nice one. i actually like to prune them.


----------



## czeigler (Oct 18, 2008)

Backwoods said:


> If you have your local arborist take the trees down in short log lengths and offer the free logs for the removal then it would be a more acceptable offer. In fact, the recipient may even make you a shelf or end table or some other small project out of the deal.
> 
> However to expect a sawmill operator to do an arborists job and remove hazard trees is a stretch that opens both party’s up for legal problems.
> 
> To make this a lot easier on yourself Trish you could even hire a sawmill to come in and mill the wood for you and then you could sell the wood yourself. Everyone would be working under a contract making it a simple business deal eliminating most legal issues.



Between what gologit stated prior to this and what backwoods wrote here, I think they hit the nail on the head.

I think a better way to approach these hazard trees was to have them on the ground first and then ask if there was anyone interested in the trees for milling. That would have clarified things up a little. 

It would have been a sweeter deal and like backswoods states, the miller might have made an offer with you if you wanted some of the lumber for a project or you could just hire him to do the job.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 18, 2008)

czeigler said:


> I think a better way to approach these hazard trees was to have them on the ground first and then ask if there was anyone interested in the trees for milling. That would have clarified things up a little.



Well said... the only thing I would add is that I can understand how somebody like Trish with her lack of understanding concerning milling and such would perhaps not have known to clarify it to that degree. Maybe she assumed we, being tree folks, would assume that... which was actually my first thought when I first read the thread. I get lots of my wood from logs AFTER they have been dropped by a tree professional. After looking at this thread again, and after a few emails with her, I am convinced she expected to have to pay to drop the trees IF anybody other than a certified tree guy with proper equipment did the job... that was kinda assumed. Just as the word "free" was not assumed to mean that you can get something for nothing. She was certainly was not out to scam or "screw" anybody here, that I'm convinced of. Again, did her lack of understanding of how this end of world works cause confusion? Yup... so does that justify jumping to conclusions... everything from she is trying to screw a legitimate tree removal company out of a job to oh, she is a lawyer so there must be dirt somewhere? I'm no fan of the majority of lawyers I know of... don't get me started there, but turns out she ain't one in the first place, and never said she was. She's an accountant and at one time worked for one. I'm not defending this woman, I don't know her from Adam... but I wonder what would happen if one of us tree guy types would have jumped on a (being chauvinistic here) sewing/quilt making forum, or child care issues forum where most of us would probably be out of our element. Again.. not defending her, don't know her, but my take is some folks here jumped to conclusions way to quickly. When we saw the pics things were more clear, but in my book all that did was maybe show that she wasn't as tree savvy as some of us. Should we have expected her to be?


----------



## lmbeachy (Oct 18, 2008)

Woodshop, for some reason i kinds expected something like that out of you. You have always seemed like a very reasonable person and you expressed you views very good. To bad more of us can't be like that. Lester


----------



## woodshop (Oct 18, 2008)

lmbeachy said:


> Woodshop, for some reason i kinds expected something like that out of you. You have always seemed like a very reasonable person and you expressed you views very good. To bad more of us can't be like that. Lester



...just saying it like I see it, simple as that.


----------



## goblin (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor, poor Trish....hoisted by her own petard.

I'm sorry, but I don't buy into the innocent homeowner theory. Too many contradictory statements by Trish herself in this thread for that to be a possibility. According to Trish, she doesn't know trees, yet she has cut down many trees herself. The trees are free, yet she's willing to pay (although pinning down the amount she is willing to pay is like attempting to get any other straight answer from Trish....its as rare as hen's teeth). The trees are easy to drop, as long as you ignore the power lines, structures, fences, and the trees fall in a predetermined direction within a window of 20 degrees. She worked for a large attorney, but is ignorant of the liabilities of such hazardous work. And on and on and on.

Nope, I'm sorry to have to say...but Trish is your classic NYC person transplanted to the suburbs....still trying to pull one over on those gullible or naive enough to fall for the New York City manipulative demeanor.


----------



## clearance (Oct 19, 2008)

goblin said:


> Poor, poor Trish....hoisted by her own petard.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't buy into the innocent homeowner theory. Too many contradictory statements by Trish herself in this thread for that to be a possibility. According to Trish, she doesn't know trees, yet she has cut down many trees herself. The trees are free, yet she's willing to pay (although pinning down the amount she is willing to pay is like attempting to get any other straight answer from Trish....its as rare as hen's teeth). The trees are easy to drop, as long as you ignore the power lines, structures, fences, and the trees fall in a predetermined direction within a window of 20 degrees. She worked for a large attorney, but is ignorant of the liabilities of such hazardous work. And on and on and on.
> 
> Nope, I'm sorry to have to say...but Trish is your classic NYC person transplanted to the suburbs....still trying to pull one over on those gullible or naive enough to fall for the New York City manipulative demeanor.



Well said, and polite, good one Goblin.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 19, 2008)

goblin said:


> Poor, poor Trish....hoisted by her own petard.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't buy into the innocent homeowner theory. Too many contradictory statements by Trish herself in this thread for that to be a possibility. According to Trish, she doesn't know trees, yet she has cut down many trees herself. The trees are free, yet she's willing to pay (although pinning down the amount she is willing to pay is like attempting to get any other straight answer from Trish....its as rare as hen's teeth). The trees are easy to drop, as long as you ignore the power lines, structures, fences, and the trees fall in a predetermined direction within a window of 20 degrees. She worked for a large attorney, but is ignorant of the liabilities of such hazardous work. And on and on and on.
> 
> Nope, I'm sorry to have to say...but Trish is your classic NYC person transplanted to the suburbs....still trying to pull one over on those gullible or naive enough to fall for the New York City manipulative demeanor.



You were right...the lady is an opportunist.

Every once in awhile you make sense, not often but every once in awhile. Keep up the good work. Civility suits you, hard as that may be for you to believe.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

clearance said:


> Well said, and polite, good one Goblin.





Gologit said:


> You were right...the lady is an opportunist.
> 
> Every once in awhile you make sense, not often but every once in awhile. Keep up the good work. Civility suits you, hard as that may be for you to believe.



Careful there fellows, Old Gob might ruin his rep!:greenchainsaw: 


I have had to agree with him a couple of times recently myself. Did it hurt a little? Sure, but he happened to be pretty much on target.

It is close to Halloween. Good thing. 'Cause this is scary!umpkin2: umpkin2:


----------



## goblin (Oct 20, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> It is close to Halloween. Good thing. 'Cause this is scary!umpkin2: umpkin2:




Yes, that must be it....this is my time of the year.


----------



## El Dia Octavo (Oct 21, 2008)

Trish: The sharp words didn't seem called for - the guy was just trying to introduce some reality. I've had large oaks and cherry's removed and felling them can cause great damage - damage that can make a homeowner very unhappy. Good luck with yours.

Goblin: Your signature says "If 90% of the wealth is controlled by 10% of the population, then why would any wage earner ever vote against their own interests by voting Republican?"

We are all wage earners, some just earn more than others. I used to envy the carpenters when I was a laborer because they worked seven hour days and made more money. Anyway, all I can say is, as a rule, Democrats favor taxing "the rich" to help "the poor". This is a nice idea if you're poor, but it is too much like slavery for me. Anytime you compell someone to give you the fruits of their labor it is slavery. I'm not rich, nor am I poor and hungry, but I do know that I would not force a wealthy man to feed my family. I might ASK for help - even beg for it - but I would not force him. That is just wrong no matter how I look at it. So I guess your question is what are your real interests? If you are interested in character and honor, choose man by man (or woman by woman) who to vote for. If people want something they did not earn or an unfair advantage you can force it by electing people who will do that.


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 21, 2008)

El Dia Octavo said:


> Trish: The sharp words didn't seem called for
> 
> We are all wage earners, some just earn more than others. I used to envy the carpenters when I was a laborer because they worked seven hour days and made more money. Anyway, all I can say is, as a rule, Democrats favor taxing "the rich" to help "the poor". This is a nice idea if you're poor, but it is too much like slavery for me. Anytime you compell someone to give you the fruits of their labor it is slavery. I'm not rich, nor am I poor and hungry, but I do know that I would not force a wealthy man to feed my family. I might ASK for help - even beg for it - but I would not force him. That is just wrong no matter how I look at it. So I guess your question is what are your real interests? If you are interested in character and honor, choose man by man (or woman by woman) who to vote for. If people want something they did not earn or an unfair advantage you can force it by electing people who will do that.



Thank you for your kind words - I dropped out long ago on this subject. Good luck with politics with these guys. You could tell by the way talk (the name you were looking for is socialist) they resent the fact that maybe someone could afford to have work done and give something away no strings attached (I believe that's call catholic charity). It's why you never hear of Muslim charities or atheist charities etc. I'm pretty sure catholics have cornered the market on giving something for nothing. I just need to learn where my market is and it's not here. Good Luck!


----------



## El Dia Octavo (Oct 21, 2008)

Trish: You're welcome...but I think you misunderstood. You made some comments that were not called for - I was not agreeing with you. I think these guys know what they are talking about and it is in your interests to listen.

Then again, when I went back and read thru the comments there were several kind of insulting remarks made to you, too.

I don't get this. What is gained by being impolite?

Oh well...back to lurking.


----------



## goblin (Oct 21, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> Thank you for your kind words - I dropped out long ago on this subject. Good luck with politics with these guys. You could tell by the way talk (the name you were looking for is socialist) they resent the fact that maybe someone could afford to have work done and give something away no strings attached (I believe that's call catholic charity). It's why you never hear of Muslim charities or atheist charities etc. I'm pretty sure catholics have cornered the market on giving something for nothing. I just need to learn where my market is and it's not here. Good Luck!



Unfortunately for you, Trish, the reality is once again different from your version of things. There are, in fact, plenty of Muslim-based charitable organizations, as there are numerous non-denominational/secular charities.

Boy, what a surprise to find out you're a Republican, Trish....the party of exploiting the unwary for their own profit and enrichment.

As for the comment about my sig.....
As long as people who imagine themselves to be 'wealthy' (but aren't) keep voting contrary to their own economic interests, the ruling wealthy elite keep laughing all the way to the bank....unfortunately at the expense of the middle class and poor.


----------



## El Dia Octavo (Oct 21, 2008)

Goblin: Perhaps you could give me an example of how voting Republican or Independent is against one's economic interest? I'm in Michigan, which has been controlled by the Democratic party for fifty years. I cannot imagine a better example of a party doing the wrong thing than here.


----------



## goblin (Oct 21, 2008)

El Dia Octavo said:


> Goblin: Perhaps you could give me an example of how voting Republican or Independent is against one's economic interest? I'm in Michigan, which has been controlled by the Democratic party for fifty years. I cannot imagine a better example of a party doing the wrong thing than here.



If you can't see how the past 7 years under Bush has been "bad for you" then I can't help you there.

As for Michigan's woes, harken back to the time of Reagan's efforts to break the unions, and how once the unions were broken the jobs were then shipped offshore. It was the steel industry in PA, the glass industry in OH, and auto industry in MI that fed off of each other. Once the unions were busted, the manufacturing jobs disappeared, the once great industries fell on tough times (as did the economies of the states that depended on them), and now you have states such as Michigan with no other way to raise revenue other than to raise taxes on the remaining businesses/inhabitants.

Democrats didn't cause Michigan's decline, greed did.


----------



## excess650 (Oct 21, 2008)

Goblin,
I was about to give you some positive rep for being right about Trish and her trees, but since you're spewing :censored: political rhetoric that I can't agree with I'll decline.:arg:  :notrolls2: :angrysoapbox:


----------



## Trish Parkes (Oct 21, 2008)

goblin said:


> There are, in fact, plenty of Muslim-based charitable organizations.



Once AGAIN you are absolutely wrong. Muslims for example are only charitable to other Muslims not non-Muslims.

Salaam aleikum


----------



## irishcountry (Oct 21, 2008)

Amen Goblin, greed has run rampant on both sides but it has been much more apparent the last 8Yrs. I love how the key words go right to socialism and communist when you say union or democrat funny how easy it is to program!! We seem to have socialism for the rich (and corporations) and capitalism for everyone else middleclass or otherwise bailouts for fatcats and who cares if "Joe schmoe" not the plummer that is, loses his home not because he's lazy but because his job is now in Mexico cuz someone at the top can make more money that way and it has happened here in Mi. with many companies that is greed not government!! In the words of a wise movie character "Thats all I have to say 'bout that."


----------



## El Dia Octavo (Oct 21, 2008)

Goblin: I'm not trying to start a big political argument here - everybody is entitled to their own opinion. But the problem in Michigan is that the auto companies have not built a new assembly plant here in over 30 years (Chrysler's North Jefferson plant was the last one built). This is not to spite unions but because of unions. "Breaking" unions can not cause a plant to close...losing money causes them to close. That is a bitter pill to swallow but it is the truth.

The car companies built many plants around the country but not here. The jobs were not "shipped overseas", they were shipped to other states. ALMOST everybody in Michigan knows this - we have to live with it every day. On top of this, NAFTA was signed (I think by Clinton) and THAT was a disaster. I live on the Canadian/US border and let me tell you - it is impossible to get a visa to work in Canada but any Canadian can come over here with a note from his Mom.

You are right to be angry but you are angry at the wrong people. I'm not defending Republicans - I'm just saying they are not in charge in Michigan so its pretty hard to blame them.


----------



## irishcountry (Oct 21, 2008)

Just to clarify I'm not just taking about Michigan and the Auto industry in my example that is just our state and close to home we have lots of family/friends in lots of states that are feeling the crunch with the economy its not just Mi. and its not just Mi. government it is nationwide sure some states are probrobly ok I don't doubt that but you can't deny its getting bad dear god people are just now admitting that the economy is anything but great. In our area people are moving out of $400,000 homes and its not cuz they sold it!! I know you could argue that people overspent because they could and that is true its human nature but that is only part of the equation its also fatcats at the top overspending the difference its seem to not be there fault so they get some more money to play with thats just my take maybe i'm way off. I am not defending any party either and i'm not saying Nafta was the greatest thing but how long has the president been the president?? I don't have a problem with republicans I have lots of friends that are die hards but I think it has to do with the leadership we have had starting at the top it has seemed like total ignorance, arrogance, greed and denial that has gotten us here the republicians this term have spent,spent,spent I thought republicans were suppose to be conservative?? For the record Mi's government has not done alot of good either and seems to be equally out of touch with "normal people!! Ok thats all folks!! No matter what party at the end of the day we are all still Americans and that I am still proud of!! Thanks


----------



## goblin (Oct 22, 2008)

El Dia Octavo said:


> Goblin: I'm not trying to start a big political argument here - everybody is entitled to their own opinion. But the problem in Michigan is that the auto companies have not built a new assembly plant here in over 30 years (Chrysler's North Jefferson plant was the last one built). This is not to spite unions but because of unions. "Breaking" unions can not cause a plant to close...losing money causes them to close. That is a bitter pill to swallow but it is the truth.
> 
> The car companies built many plants around the country but not here. The jobs were not "shipped overseas", they were shipped to other states. ALMOST everybody in Michigan knows this - we have to live with it every day. On top of this, NAFTA was signed (I think by Clinton) and THAT was a disaster. I live on the Canadian/US border and let me tell you - it is impossible to get a visa to work in Canada but any Canadian can come over here with a note from his Mom.
> 
> You are right to be angry but you are angry at the wrong people. I'm not defending Republicans - I'm just saying they are not in charge in Michigan so its pretty hard to blame them.



Well, you're sort of right. There were factories built in other states, but they were largely Japanese automakers getting around the import tariffs by assembling the vehicles in the USA...out of Japanese parts of course, and assembled by non-union labor in non-union US states, primarily in the right-to-work (HA!) southern states. Again, more of the effects of Reagan busting the unions.

I'm not "angry", just stating the facts. And "breaking unions" indeed causes the plants to close. Once the labor unions are busted, then the manufacturer is free to export the jobs overseas where labor is cheap, loot the union's retirement and benefit funds, and leave their former workforce holding an empty bag. As they did in Michigan.
But don't take my word for it, go ask some oldtime auto workers what happened to their unions, their retirement, and their benefits. Ditto for the steel workers in Pittsburgh, and the glass workers in Toledo.


----------



## olyman (Oct 22, 2008)

lets see---it started out as free trees--and again it turns political--right---


----------



## aquan8tor (Oct 22, 2008)

El Dia Octavo said:


> Goblin: Your signature says "If 90% of the wealth is controlled by 10% of the population, then why would any wage earner ever vote against their own interests by voting Republican?"
> 
> We are all wage earners, some just earn more than others. I used to envy the carpenters when I was a laborer because they worked seven hour days and made more money. Anyway, all I can say is, as a rule, Democrats favor taxing "the rich" to help "the poor". This is a nice idea if you're poor, but it is too much like slavery for me. Anytime you compell someone to give you the fruits of their labor it is slavery. I'm not rich, nor am I poor and hungry, but I do know that I would not force a wealthy man to feed my family. I might ASK for help - even beg for it - but I would not force him. That is just wrong no matter how I look at it. So I guess your question is what are your real interests? If you are interested in character and honor, choose man by man (or woman by woman) who to vote for. If people want something they did not earn or an unfair advantage you can force it by electing people who will do that.




You're forgetting the fact that the FEW (read RICH) get all the tax breaks. They just call it "capital gains" on company stock, or personal holdings, investments, and get away with not paying taxes on it under republican gerrymandered guidelines. 

Nobody should expect to get a free ride in life, but when you can tax the rich (more than 250K/yr) a little more, and eliminate corporate bull$hit tax breaks, and afford to give people earning less than $45K ZERO taxes, something is VERY, VERY wrong with the GOP economic standards. 


Is it honorable to work hard as dirt your whole life and just get by, while you watch those that were born with a silver spoon in their mouth take that money and screw over people time and time again by running their investments into the ground and getting rich off it? OR , maybe taking what they earn, buying an "investment" with their earnings from a particular company's yearly profit, and not having to pay taxes on any of that profit because it is "re-investing" in the company. BUSH$HIT. Thats how some of the "gap between the rich/poor" gets bigger.

I hate people that feel entitled to something for nothing, and I think that people who abuse the welfare system are cowards and lazy, but there are people that actually need it. As far as healthcare is concerned, don't get me started. I'm in nursing school, and some of the crap I see at the hospital is because people didn't take care of themselves for years, or decades even, because they didn't have health insurance. These same people who still can't afford it are now costing you and me MILLIONS in tax $$ because they aren't well enough to be discharged from the hospital. 

Slavery is working your a$$ off for someone else and never getting ahead.


----------



## irishcountry (Oct 22, 2008)

Amen, like I said even another part of the equation! I know many hard working Americans freinds and family that have worked hard their entire life struggling to keep above water and its B.S. NONE of them want a bailout or would even ask to borrow money from anyone including "the system" but seems like that is the main argument for Republicans for we'll don't want BIG government do we Wake up its already here!! There has to be a better way than Left or Right we as hard working Americans need someone that sees RIGHT and plain WRONG!! Sorry this thread went political I will go back to watching for now. aquan8tor I'm with ya some do actually need help from time to time and thats what "the system" should be there for , abusers suck but we are a great nation and I think we can help when its needed just seems lately like its the wrong help to the wrong people (Fatcats)!! God Bless us all!!


----------



## excess650 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll offer a slightly different perspective for you hardcore union guys. I have worked in union shops several times, USW. My father and friends worked for Bethlehem Steel. Some unions did little for the members other than collect the dues. Others pretty much forced the companies out of business. Caterpillar in York, Pa is a prime example. 

I know that we always want more, and it just seems to be human nature. In the private and non-union sector, and employee must strive for excellence to be rewarded vs the union way of gradual, guaranteed progression. Back in the day when the unions were formed, they might have been good, but over the past 40 years they have outlived their usefulness.

Teachers unions and state employee unions hold the taxpayers hostage for guaranteed retirements, and all of the taxpayers have to foot the bill. My 401K was never guaranteed. 

I know guys that work for the auto companies in Michigan. Hearing them talk a few years back made me envious for their paychecks. With their hourly wages, benefit packages, and all of the overtime they worked, they were doing way better than most. The prices of new vehicles reflected the wages and benefits, and we all knew that things couldn't keep progressing like they were. That is a big reason that I never was able to stay in newer vehicles. Now the autoworkers are crying just like the steelworkers or Bethlehem Steel and US Steel were in the late 70s and 80s. The reason is simple, as the price of the product rises, other sources will appear for a piece of the business. Sure, European and Asian makers have opened plants here. They've created jobs for the US citizens(a good thing) and lowered the cost of their products due to decreased tarriffs and decreased shipping costs(means competition for the US makers).

As for the tax breaks for big companies, and business owners, its called INCENTIVE. If they know that they can make money on their investments they'll create more jobs to make more money. If you tax the $hit out of them, the incentive disappears, a nd so do the jobs.

I'm a blue collar guy, and started paying social security tax in 1971 when I was 12, thats right, I was 12! Its time that a lot of people got their heads out of their a$$e$ and looked at the big picture. We've been drifting towards SOCIALISM since the 1930s. I can't understand why so many well to do folks in one party want to push us into that abyss other than to BUY votes from the same people that they've been USING for 50+ years with the promise of something for nothing. The only explanation is that its a total power grab. We've just been forced into a $700 billion bailout caused by a couple of "lending companies" FM &FM who basically blackmailed banks into making loans to those incapable of repaying, at the risk of being sued for racism. This was ONE party driving this, and overseeing this, and now the rest of us are forced to pay.

Like I said, I'm a blue collar guy. My wife and I have worked our a$$e$ off to pay for OUR house without help from anyone else. Home ownership had always been INCENTIVE to work, but SOCIALISM has the direct OPPOSITE affect.

If the Dems elect their candidates and they have a filibuster proof majority in the Senate, control of the House, and the White House, the Supreme Court is all that might be able to stop them. Its a bleak future for ALL of us if this happens...unless you're one of the :censored: reliefers that's sucked the system dry for all your life.


----------



## peter nap (Oct 22, 2008)

Right after I started milling, I saw a Craigslist ad...Free Trees. I emailed the fellow. It took him a week to respond and was stalling about giving his address. Finally I toldd him if he didn't want me to look at them, send me a picture or two. He did. There were about 25 loblolly pines all bunched together. A few had leaners and one had a widowmaker and a leaner and was 10 feet from his house.

He finally told me where they were. They were tall and skinny and when I checked them with the metal detector, it sounded off like a soccer mom in a traffic jam.

Then he started giving the rules. All limbs had to be haulked away or chipped, all stumps ground and all lawn damage had to be repaired. If that wasn't enough, I had one week to finish but could only work while he was there.

I told him his Free trees were too expensive!


----------



## El Dia Octavo (Oct 22, 2008)

aquan8tor said:


> You're forgetting the fact that the FEW (read RICH) get all the tax breaks. They just call it "capital gains" on company stock, or personal holdings, investments, and get away with not paying taxes on it under republican gerrymandered guidelines.
> 
> Nobody should expect to get a free ride in life, but when you can tax the rich (more than 250K/yr) a little more, and eliminate corporate bull$hit tax breaks, and afford to give people earning less than $45K ZERO taxes, something is VERY, VERY wrong with the GOP economic standards.
> 
> I hate people that feel entitled to something for nothing, and I think that people who abuse the welfare system are cowards and lazy, but there are people that actually need it.



Again, I'm not looking to argue politics or which politician is better. My personal point of view is that Congress - as a group - betrayed us many years ago. Democrat and Republican alike - they are NOT looking out for me and my family. They take care of themselves first...and if any of us benefit, it's a happy accident.

But I am a CPA and, frankly, I know a great deal about tax. "Rich" people do not get some sort of weird tax breaks that you don't get. Businesses that "reinvest" profits really do "reinvest". And the tax on "profits" is horrendous - 39% - and that is before the money is distributed to the owner of the company...where it is taxed again at the owner's personal tax rate.

The rules that govern this are so complex they would give you nightmares. What is important is that nobody out there is getting a free ride these days. The rich are already paying way more than their "fair share". Whether anyone likes this or not is irrelevent - but the top 5% pay 80% of all the tax. That is just the facts of the matter.

We can be angry at rich people all day long but it is pointless. It takes a great deal of money to start a company - and the bank, contrary to popular belief, does not give rich people money and screw the "little guy". They loan money to people who have a pretty good chance of paying it back. That is the only thing the bank cares about. Yes, wealthy people start the companies or own the companies that the rest of us work for. So what. I feel no shame in working for them - and I don't feel shame in not being rich.

I'll say it again: To force one man to give up the fruits of his labors - even if those labors made him Bill Gates rich - is slavery and it is profoundly wrong. Some people STEAL the money they have and the job then is to find them and put them in jail. These people are the exception, not the rule. Just because someone is wealthy does not make them bad. My brother is a millionaire. I'm here to tell you he earned every cent. He is an honest, decent man who has worked 70 hour weeks for thirty years and now it has paid off. He has twenty people working for him and making him money. Twenty people that might not have jobs right now if it was not for him.

Slavery is having someone take something from you that you earned and giving it to someone else. It is not up to some dung-for-brains politician to decide who gets what or who is "worthy". This Robin Hood stuff is for fairy tales.

Now, I promise you I am going to shut up and mind my own business.


----------



## deeker (Oct 22, 2008)

peter nap said:


> Right after I started milling, I saw a Craigslist ad...Free Trees. I emailed the fellow. It took him a week to respond and was stalling about giving his address. Finally I toldd him if he didn't want me to look at them, send me a picture or two. He did. There were about 25 loblolly pines all bunched together. A few had leaners and one had a widowmaker and a leaner and was 10 feet from his house.
> 
> He finally told me where they were. They were tall and skinny and when I checked them with the metal detector, it sounded off like a soccer mom in a traffic jam.
> 
> ...



I would have done the same thing.   

Not worth his wisdom.

Kevin


----------



## treemandan (Oct 22, 2008)

I am really not going to help the situation of course but I wouldn't mind seeing a picture of Trish... and the trees of course AND the look on O D's face when she spanked the living crap out of him. 
Nice thinking Trish but the road the to hell is paved... and you never know what nutjob will show up at your door just be thankful it ain't me. 
Reminds me of a story, here we go, again ( by the way Trish, I am The Dan,pretty much God's gift to, well, everybody, nice to meet you.Still here?)
So I was renting a room in a house outiside Pittburgh while I was in school, I shared it with other digenrerate college kids. One day nodoby had any weed, so someone gets the bright idea to ask Vietnam Dan, the vietnam vet who lived a few houses down with his mom. So it works out that Dan and all us are in our house smoking up and drinking till the wee hours until Vietnam Dan gets his trigger yanked and goes on a rampage. There is all sorts of violence and noise while this guy is trashing the place. We really didn't care but we were getting tired and a little scared because Don Mccollogh just went flying through the closet wall and landed in a heap practically unconscious. It ddin't look good and it didn't look like it was going to stop . We finally got this monster out by having another Don bait Vietnam Dan to chash him out the front door where we were waiting to club him. Vietnam Dan did end having a breakdown just as we were about to bum rush him out of the bushes and started crying. We all felt bad for him, we really did, he offered to get some steak out of his mom's freezer, we ate the steak cause we was hungry but we never let him back in the house again. 
Careful Trish. I know the Dan's and the Don's get hard to tell apart but you get the idea?
hell, I just called up fo some heating oil, I got 300 gals. To bad it was dumped entirly in the wrong spot. We are up to 100 grand is losses by now easy.Wanna see what really happens when you get the wrong guys?


----------



## irishcountry (Oct 22, 2008)

excess650 Points taken and I can see what your talking about too its just hard to see other down to earth good people who are not lazy still struggling at least from my point of view like I said at least we are all Americans and can have our own point of view without getting our doors kicked down and I know there are lots of good rich people out there too that work hard to get what they have. Have a good one i'm gonna hold to what I said in the first post and spectate now!! Have a good one.


----------



## goblin (Oct 23, 2008)

peter nap said:


> Right after I started milling, I saw a Craigslist ad...Free Trees. I emailed the fellow. It took him a week to respond and was stalling about giving his address. Finally I toldd him if he didn't want me to look at them, send me a picture or two. He did. There were about 25 loblolly pines all bunched together. A few had leaners and one had a widowmaker and a leaner and was 10 feet from his house.
> 
> He finally told me where they were. They were tall and skinny and when I checked them with the metal detector, it sounded off like a soccer mom in a traffic jam.
> 
> ...



I think I would have told him more than that....like where he could put his 'free trees'.

Anyways, why do I get the nagging feeling that Trish's trees are a mirror image of the above version of 'free'?

The rule of thumb is....if you see the words 'free trees', it's generally a hazardous or useless proposition (or both) because if it wasn't, then the homeowner would have dropped the trees himself or had a friend of a friend or relative do it for them. By the time it gets to being 'free trees' the only ones left willing to do it are the high priced professionals or the unlucky dupes. Trish knew what the professionals wanted for the job, so she was trolling for dupes.


----------



## olyman (Oct 23, 2008)

goblin said:


> I think I would have told him more than that....like where he could put his 'free trees'.
> 
> Anyways, why do I get the nagging feeling that Trish's trees are a mirror image of the above version of 'free'?
> 
> The rule of thumb is....if you see the words 'free trees', it's generally a hazardous or useless proposition (or both) because if it wasn't, then the homeowner would have dropped the trees himself or had a friend of a friend or relative do it for them. By the time it gets to being 'free trees' the only ones left willing to do it are the high priced professionals or the unlucky dupes. Trish knew what the professionals wanted for the job, so she was trolling for dupes.


the great master orator--who knows everyones personality--and purpose in life-who sits on his great judgement throne---


----------



## Backwood (Oct 23, 2008)

This offer for free trees has been opened and looked at over 4000 times and still no takers. Rekon its time to sweeten the deal and offer gas money and free beer


----------



## treemandan (Oct 24, 2008)

goblin said:


> I think I would have told him more than that....like where he could put his 'free trees'.
> 
> Anyways, why do I get the nagging feeling that Trish's trees are a mirror image of the above version of 'free'?
> 
> The rule of thumb is....if you see the words 'free trees', it's generally a hazardous or useless proposition (or both) because if it wasn't, then the homeowner would have dropped the trees himself or had a friend of a friend or relative do it for them. By the time it gets to being 'free trees' the only ones left willing to do it are the high priced professionals or the unlucky dupes. Trish knew what the professionals wanted for the job, so she was trolling for dupes.



I love these long threads. Let me tell you about the time I worked for the CIA. No, I didn't but any good agent will tell you the key to success is to follow mainly one rule: 'There can be no doubt, even a little is some and there can't be any.'
I guess that is why I go around asking " are you sure" all the time. I guess that is why I never became a CIA agent, I had to much doubt.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 24, 2008)

Backwood said:


> This offer for free trees has been opened and looked at over 4000 times and still no takers. Rekon its time to sweeten the deal and offer gas money and free beer



Are you saying you can look at some counter and tell that? Well, I guess she has a better chance of starting her own tree service with them odds. 
No offense, my lady, ( and I mean it), so how are you making out? We were just talking about people who we know got SCREWED from the wrong kind of mojo on craigslist. But I guess in your case no one wants it?


----------



## Backwood (Oct 24, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Are you saying you can look at some counter and tell that? ?



when you open forum look on the right side of page. As of right now this thread has been viewed 4307 times and had 172 replies. opcorn:


----------



## parrisw (Nov 12, 2008)

Trish Parkes said:


> #### for brains, treeco told me to do it AFTER I was getting no luck on the site. REALLY mind your own business.





Trish Parkes said:


> I'm going to try to get pictures up. I don't have neighbors in the back. If you're really interested send me a pm I'll get the pics to you. I've got this a$$hole who likes to chime in all the time.





Trish Parkes said:


> They're trees, what could I be hiding squirrels. You guys make yourselves look like idiots.




Man what a catch, her hubby must be proud!!! She'll put a truck driver to shame!!

It was obvious from the start when she would not give any info about the job. Olddirty you had it nailed from the start, you seem to always have it figured. Goblin I agree with ya as well. She never stated at the beginning that she would be paying for removal, only after she was seriously questioned. 

Conn artist, is what I think.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 12, 2008)

Backwood said:


> when you open forum look on the right side of page. As of right now this thread has been viewed 4307 times and had 172 replies. opcorn:



Yup, and about 168 of those are from paranoid guys that are worried someone would get a free tree (log) that they didn't get paid to cut down.

Rob


----------



## goblin (Nov 12, 2008)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Yup, and about 168 of those are from paranoid guys that are worried someone would get a free tree (log) that they didn't get paid to cut down.
> 
> Rob



Yes, that'd be the 168 guys that Trish won't be handing a Summons to for putting ruts in her lawn, 'damaging' her house, her shed, her fence, her drive, her power/phone lines, and anything else that she can think of that would make her some $$$. 

"Free". What a deal! LOL!

Its a given that you've never been to the 'big apple'.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 12, 2008)

goblin said:


> Yes, that'd be the 168 guys that Trish won't be handing a Summons to for putting ruts in her lawn, 'damaging' her house, her shed, her fence, her drive, her power/phone lines, and anything else that she can think of that would make her some $$$.
> 
> "Free". What a deal! LOL!
> 
> Its a given that you've never been to the 'big apple'.



Ooooh yawn!

I've taken so darn many tree's down over the years for home owners just like Trish, it isn't even funny... I've yet to have a problem, but it sure got me some nice logs and nice lumber!! Includeing this stack of walnut i milled out of FREE logs!







Rob


----------



## parrisw (Nov 12, 2008)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Ooooh yawn!
> 
> I've taken so darn many tree's down over the years for home owners just like Trish, it isn't even funny... I've yet to have a problem, but it sure got me some nice logs and nice lumber!! Includeing this stack of walnut i milled out of FREE logs!
> 
> ...



So when are you going to get this Oak, that is 5' from 3 phase power?? And withing very close striking distance of the house??


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 13, 2008)

The thought that keeps crossing my mind in all this is that this entire conversation would never even EXIST where I live, and maybe that could be extended largely to Canada as a whole. We are not so paranoid and untrusting, and don't automatically assume that everyone else is out to pull one over on us or hurt us in some way. That seems to be a very American attitude, whether that originates from your gun "rights" and this seemingly inborn compulsion to protect one's own "stuff" by whatever means necessary, I don't know. Or, possibly more likely, it's more related to your insane legal system and mindset which has made it very easy for someone to win a fortune just by being an idiot and blaming it on someone else. If I was at someone's house and slipped on the ice or something and got hurt, it wouldn't even cross my mind to go after them for money, unless they pushed me maybe. I watch shows like Judge Judy and just laugh at the ridiculously minor things that people are willing to completely embarrass themselves or alienate others for. 

I still have yet to see any active deception or ill will here. Deception is not the same as ignorance, which is the most I could ascribe to Trish here. To assume that being a lawyer means automatic ill-will is craziness too. Some of you have had some valid concerns and points IMHO, but this immediate hostility is really surprising to me. It's not like anything was worded: _"Free trees to be removed at no expense to myself. Trees are in a very confined area, close to buildings and power/utility lines, and all responsibilities for damages lie with the remover(s). Job must be accepted sight unseen and no further information will be given."_ I understand that many of you may have been screwed over in the past under similar circumstances, but do yourselves a favor and relax a little, talk things out a bit more before getting so aggressive.


----------



## AndyR (Nov 13, 2008)

Brmorgan said:


> The thought that keeps crossing my mind in all this is that this entire conversation would never even EXIST where I live, and maybe that could be extended largely to Canada as a whole. We are not so paranoid and untrusting, and don't automatically assume that everyone else is out to pull one over on us or hurt us in some way. That seems to be a very American attitude, whether that originates from your gun "rights" and this seemingly inborn compulsion to protect one's own "stuff" by whatever means necessary, I don't know. Or, possibly more likely, it's more related to your insane legal system and mindset which has made it very easy for someone to win a fortune just by being an idiot and blaming it on someone else. If I was at someone's house and slipped on the ice or something and got hurt, it wouldn't even cross my mind to go after them for money, unless they pushed me maybe. I watch shows like Judge Judy and just laugh at the ridiculously minor things that people are willing to completely embarrass themselves or alienate others for.
> 
> I still have yet to see any active deception or ill will here. Deception is not the same as ignorance, which is the most I could ascribe to Trish here. To assume that being a lawyer means automatic ill-will is craziness too. Some of you have had some valid concerns and points IMHO, but this immediate hostility is really surprising to me. It's not like anything was worded: _"Free trees to be removed at no expense to myself. Trees are in a very confined area, close to buildings and power/utility lines, and all responsibilities for damages lie with the remover(s). Job must be accepted sight unseen and no further information will be given."_ I understand that many of you may have been screwed over in the past under similar circumstances, but do yourselves a favor and relax a little, talk things out a bit more before getting so aggressive.



This pretty much sums up how I feel about this thread. Yes, there is a lot wrong with the value systems in this country.

Oh, and regarding New York City, having lived there for a short while. It is a crazy place and I didn't really like a lot of things about it, but to lump all New Yorkers into one narrow category is, in itself, ignorance.

Can't we let this rest in peace?

Andy


----------



## woodshop (Nov 13, 2008)

Again… for the record, as hard as it might be for some of you to put the words FREE and TREE in the same sentence, almost every bd ft of the several thousand I mill every year comes from FREE TREES. Most are already on the ground or blowdowns, but some are not and IF IT'S SAFE, I do have the skill and equipment to drop the tree and have dropped many. I used to do it for a living years ago although don't have the necessary insurance for that now, and thus simply don't do anything that even has the possibility of turning into a bad day. I play it pretty safe. That's why tree removal people get the kind of money they do, they are taking the risks and should be paid accordingly. If the homeowner is naïve and doesn’t have a clue that a tree near power lines or buildings is not something I can do… so be it. I tactfully tell them no thanks and why, and tell them to call me when a professional has dropped it. Many do that because the tree service charges them less if they don't have to haul away the tree. So a homeowner like Trish saves a few bucks, and woodworker like me gets some lumber or firewood. Other than my time, transportation and equipment, I'm not paying any money for that tree... thus to the homeowner giving it to me (Trish) and the guy milling it (me) it's a FREE TREE.


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 16, 2008)

*WOW*Thirty seven pages of replies for a couple of trees that are probaly only good for firewood.

We hear from both sides of the woodcutting spectrum and even get a socialilogical analysis thrown in for good measure


Thanks for the Sunday morning entertainment.

Larry


----------



## RPM (Nov 16, 2008)

Ax-man said:


> *WOW*Thirty seven pages of replies for a couple of trees that are probaly only good for firewood.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Sunday morning entertainment.
> ...



Wow is right.....Its time to cull this thread :deadhorse:


----------

